# Hunting shows you just can't tolerate.......



## Wisconsinnate (Jan 1, 2013)

Basically most of them. Except Meat Eater and a few others. Steven Rinella is the real deal.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

on TV all of em ..On DVD or tape several .


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Wisconsinnate said:


> Basically most of them. Except Meat Eater and a few others. Steven Rinella is the real deal.


word


----------



## Cjclemens (Aug 20, 2013)

All of them except meat eater.


----------



## Bryden Kinniard (Aug 12, 2014)

Sent Blocker TV. I had watch them shoot one of there biggest bucks I had a tag in its ear.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Razor Dobbs intro is horrible to describe it in a nice way.I like jim shockeys shows, heartland bowhunter, Team Elk and others.


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

Bryden Kinniard said:


> Sent Blocker TV. I had watch them shoot one of there biggest bucks I had a tag in its ear.


I saw Jimmy Houston shoot a deer with a tag in it's ear and he tried to explain why it was actually a wild deer.


----------



## BowArkie (Jan 11, 2011)

About 98 percent of them. It's gotten pretty lame in the hunting industry over the years. I get so tired of hearing hunters plugging in their sponsors the entire show. I understand they have to pay the bills but I just can't stand to watch it.


----------



## Sweet Release (Sep 29, 2010)

Lol - when I read the title of this thread, I was thinking 'what's that Dobbs guy's name?' That, and any show where the word Booyah is uttered. Oh yeah, one other thing: if your face camo makes you look like the lost 5th member of Kiss, you're pretty much a d*uche in my book.


----------



## Treehugger98 (Nov 9, 2012)

All, do watch Midwest whitetails and name the game


----------



## Varmintwade (Jun 17, 2012)

ALL of them! Two minutes of hunting and 28 minutes of advertising.


----------



## pronghornproduction (Oct 27, 2007)

Admittedly the hunting industry has gotten way too commercialized in recent years, but check what we are currently doing online and let me know what you think: http://www.pronghornproductions.net/waitingforthefallepisode.htm


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

anything with Tim Wells, Tom Nelson, Razor Dobbs, Spook Span, Roger Raglin, Babe Winkleman, to name a few.


----------



## Huntersdad97 (Mar 16, 2009)

Sweet Release said:


> Lol - when I read the title of this thread, I was thinking 'what's that Dobbs guy's name?' That, and any show where the word Booyah is uttered. Oh yeah, one other thing: if your face camo makes you look like the lost 5th member of Kiss, you're pretty much a d*uche in my book.


^^^^This x 10!


----------



## vonfoust (Jan 9, 2012)

All but 'Name the Game'. Only reason for it is that I met Levi Morgan after a Pirates game one night and he was wonderful to my kids.


----------



## BigMamou (Sep 22, 2013)

Anything w8th Chris Brackett is a joke


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

CamoCop said:


> anything with Tim Wells, Tom Nelson, Razor Dobbs, Spook Span, Roger Raglin, Babe Winkleman, to name a few.


Add Dave Watson and Chris Brackett to that list and that about sums it up for me...


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

I dont have cable so I stick to YouTube. I only watch Meat Eater and Solo Hunter.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

Andy Ross......thats show is a joke! Nothing but advertisements for his guitar, wine and recurve. 

Then I see his constant, expressionless face singing those stupid songs about being a rebel.....what's he rebelling against?

Last show i seen was 20 minutes of him and his bus driver getting that stupid looking tour bus fixed. At the end he went to see his dog " rebel" and they hunted pheasants for 5 minutes.

LAME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

any of them that have folks killing monster bucks, and at the end they list the outfitter, you go to their site and they charge biased on scoring which pretty much means it is high fenced.


----------



## ExtremeWestern (Jul 13, 2014)

only watch 

Meateater
Solo Hunter 
Fresh Tracks
Red Arrow

Rest of them just rub me the wrong way and I get tired of the 20 mins of thanking


----------



## Hun10-freak (Feb 18, 2013)

Keith t said:


> Andy Ross......thats show is a joke! Nothing but advertisements for his guitar, wine and recurve.
> 
> Then I see his constant, expressionless face singing those stupid songs about being a rebel.....what's he rebelling against?
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^ I can't agree more!


----------



## Crappiewizard (Jul 29, 2014)

I won't watch one unless it is TED!!!!! The rest....well!!!! 
Booooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Wisconsinnate said:


> Basically most of them. Except Meat Eater and a few others. Steven Rinella is the real deal.


This^^^^^^


----------



## C Broad Arrow (Jun 27, 2008)

I find I only like Heartland Bowhunter and the Sitka Films. The rest are just infomercials to me. I must be getting cynical.


----------



## JLH (Feb 22, 2005)

Anything with face paint....i just don't get it?

And if your facial hair has some goofy pattern, you're a douche!

And silly jokes or pranks....yep, douche!

So, that just about covers all of them.


----------



## DeerSlayer-13 (Oct 31, 2006)

Everyone here around me thinks they are an awesome outdoor producer for some reason but if I was to guess, I would say cause of how industrialized hunting is nowadays. It looks like a business anymore instead of a tradition or hobby, which is sad.

About all the ones I don't like have been named.... Wildgame Nations, Hank Parker, Andy Ross, etc...the typical ones everyone can't stand.

I like Tim Wells a lot though, very talented shot and is always having fun and enthusiastic about the hunt. I would say the best though about getting excited about shooting any animal would be Fred Eichler from Easton Bowhunting, he gets estatic, just as I do. I like the enthusiasm.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I quit watching all of them.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

I watch HB, Midwest Whitetail, and Meat Eater. The rest if rather watch paint dry.


----------



## Wagz (Sep 11, 2009)

Meat Eater is a good one, also been enjoying a new one called Raised Hunting


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

just about all of them


----------



## Tugman (Jun 22, 2013)

Pretty much what has been mentioned with the addition of Steve's Outdoor Adventures. He seems like a genuinely great guy, but, although I AM quite impressed with his looooonnnnngggg range skill and accuracy, shooting animals 400 plus yards away is not hunting (just MY opinion). It's glorified long range silhouette shooting. Cut that down to 100 yards or less and that's more like hunting.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

pronghornproduction said:


> Admittedly the hunting industry has gotten way too commercialized in recent years, but check what we are currently doing online and let me know what you think: http://www.pronghornproductions.net/waitingforthefallepisode.htm


I watched one of your videos. I liked that you were upset after making a bad shot on the doe and did not try to claim it was anything other than a bad shot. I liked that you did not have music during the actual hunt and I could listen to the sounds of nature. I liked that you were happy with the buck you killed even though he was not a Booner, he was a better representation of what most folks might get a chance at.

I did not like the hard rock intro and exit music. I did not like that you did not say if you recovered the doe.


----------



## NCDoberman (Jun 14, 2009)

Monster Trophy Whitetails and Keith Warren's show. Can't remember the name of it. 


The only ones I like are on the net. "Midwest Whitetail" and "Bowhunt or Die" are the only two I regularly watch.


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

Midwest Whitetail and heartland bowhunter are all I watch.


----------



## trkytrack2 (Aug 25, 2009)

99% of them I don't watch because they suck. All the bullcrap and commercials on them just about make me puke. The only ones I regularly watch are Meat Eater and any show with Fred Eichler because Fred's an old friend and he's always been just as he is on his shows. I use to tune into Jim Shockey's shows until he came up with the Uncharted one. What a crap show. That hunting "partner" of his wouldn't last one hour in any camp of mine. What a d***head!


----------



## gut pile ohio (Jul 15, 2012)

Can't stand the "celebration act" they all seem to think they have to perform after taking down a deer. Bad acting, a lot of bad filming but probably some decent guys if you met them in person as some have stated. 

I would prefer back ground on the hunt / how the topography of the land came into play for the stand location and any other info that would help one grow into a better prepaired hunter


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

iceman14 said:


> Can't believe I'm the first one to say it. Wildgame nation.


Me too. I'm blown away that it took 23 posts before Wildgame Nation was mentioned. By far, the biggest embarrassment to the hunting community.


----------



## vt_hunter (Feb 12, 2007)

mountainman7 said:


> Got to mention one of , if not , my favorite shows is Red Arrow with Kip Campbell. He just reminds me of me, the guy gets truly excited when he sees any deer and you can honestly see that in his face, camera or not.
> He still enjoys hunting , and although in order to keep any show going , he does have to do some product advertising just like anybody else, but he is a hunter , period. He gets tore up just from a doe , like I still do , and to me that makes his show great , and he is funny as hell , without really trying like ol " country boy " Michael Waddell tries so hard to be....
> Not to mention the best opening theme song on TV as well.....love the show start to finish. I think it's easier to name the shows that I do like than all of the shows that I don't like...Lol.


I enjoy his show as well.


----------



## tminc (Mar 2, 2013)

Keith warren's show is called the high road, what a disgrace and he's a joke. Worst example of everything, get sick even typing about it.


----------



## Bucks & Bulls (Jun 8, 2011)

All of them on tv suck. I do search the youtube and watch what some of the average guy's that film their hunts are doing.


----------



## OhioUAHunter (Apr 1, 2014)

Can't take any of the shows anymore, none of these "hunters" do any scouting work let alone kill WILD animals if that! Meat eater gets my vote, best thing out today.


----------



## NCDoberman (Jun 14, 2009)

tminc said:


> Keith warren's show is called the high road, what a disgrace and he's a joke. Worst example of everything, get sick even typing about it.


That's it. Thanks for reminding me (sort of).


----------



## Dallas.Barber (Aug 11, 2014)

I cant stand the choice.


----------



## bowmanmt (Jul 31, 2010)

I just couldn't take another perfect white toothy smile again. I now save the $5.50 a month that I use to pay to see this trash.


----------



## lucky buck (Apr 12, 2008)

One more time for this thread. Spook has one of the worst intro songs of them all.



Eyes like a mole rat,

Ears like a snake,

With a ego that big how'd he get through the gate.

With the heart of a lion,

And a nose like a buck,

His blind date took a look at him,

And said "What the ****".

From the day he was born 

He had a burning desire

To go commando

And set his camo uderoo's on fire.

From the swamps,

To the Rockies,

To the North Pole,

For a "230" buck

He sold the Devil his soul.

Beneath the illegal tag

And the Under Armour,

He poached on land

Owned by another farmer.

Proud to wave the flag

of the USA.

Without the right tag he says

"It's OK."

He poaches the land,

He's an inspiration,

To all the other poachers

Avoiding incarceration


----------



## tpetrain (Nov 25, 2013)

Roger Raglin is the BENNY HILL of hunting. He is funny to watch, but it just goes to show that anyone can have a hunting show.


----------



## quick kill (May 18, 2009)

C'mon: what about Lee and Tiffany? Just awful! Really, all those mentioned above and any where a "model" is shooting a 180" deer. I don't mind Bill Winke at all but admit I'm jealous of a guy who can afford his own farms in Ia. Just about all of these shows are filmed on high fenced enclosures. Maybe Winke and certainly not meat eater and those hunting Alaska and other huge wilderness. They're all hunting whitetails inside if several hundred acre "pens". I've been told by a very well known hunter that he was approached by one of the channels and the standard protocol is they must hunt specific enclosures as part of the deal. This makes sense because they want big bucks killed on film. The modern hunting shows remind me so much of the bodybuilding magazines where some giant muscle head freak is promoting some magic protein powder. "If you buy this, you'll look like me" except I spend $10,000 a month on drugs too. The whole thing exists for one reason only: marketing!


----------



## Hey Abbott (Dec 12, 2013)

I can't stand anything with the buck commander jokers. They are all a bunch of idiots.


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

wildgame nation
headhunters tv
razor dobbs
and that draft dodger on spirit of the wild
all are terrible


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

I dont care for Jim shockeys shows to much because he hunt with a gun a lot and cant stand Tim Wells.


----------



## Bigbuckslayer (Jul 2, 2004)

Wisconsinnate said:


> Basically most of them. Except Meat Eater and a few others. Steven Rinella is the real deal.


This


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

BowArkie said:


> About 98 percent of them. It's gotten pretty lame in the hunting industry over the years. I get so tired of hearing hunters plugging in their sponsors the entire show. I understand they have to pay the bills but I just can't stand to watch it.


Ya...and any experienced hunter knows all the crap thier pushing doesnt work (sent blocker etc. etc.) Its odviouse these shows are for gulable new hunters that fall for anything. Actually pretty dam sickening.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 9, 2006)

So many folks makes a hunting show or two then think ther a rock star instead of a hunter.


----------



## Hombre Robusto (Oct 28, 2012)

How about drop zone.That has to have the worst intro to any hunting show.And that hal Schafer is a tool.That show really bothers me.That rip about roger raglan being the benny hill of hunting was really funny,bout spit diet coke all over my computer to funny.


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

I like Mathews bows....but I absolutely CAN'T STAND Mathews TV w/ Dave Watson......Its a tie between that and Wildgame Nation for the worst on the Outdoor Network IMO.


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

Most of the time I'll watch Major League Bowhunter and Bowhunter TV, and Elite's Respect the Game.......although some weeks are better than others.

I always watch Heartland Bowhunter, Midwest Whitetail, Meateater and Primos Truth About Hunting.....they are the class of the field.


----------



## ReezMan (Sep 11, 2010)

Hank parker 3-D and any show that uses bait piles to kill deer....its just plain sad!!!


----------



## JFoutdoors (Jul 5, 2012)

All of them haha. I'll watch some while flipping through the channels but the online shows seem to be way better.


----------



## tpetrain (Nov 25, 2013)

Wild Game Nation is pretty bad with Big Bill. Looks like he stuck his head in a bucket of black paint and has a mouth full of chicklets for teeth. Just a loud mouth toolbag!!!!!


----------



## SURVIVORMAN66 (Apr 29, 2014)

Varmintwade said:


> ALL of them! Two minutes of hunting and 28 minutes of advertising.


I like some of Tiffany Lakosky's commercials :thumbs_up


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

i just wish there was less over seas stuff, id rather see shockey shoot a moose than some exotic knee high 20lb deer.
the worst is the shows that end with an unsuccessful hunt...if i wanted to c living animals id watch animal planet.


----------



## PoorBoy Hunting (May 3, 2012)

Have to agree with this one, this show has stayed true since they started. It and Major League Bowhunter are the only to I watch anymore and even MLB is going downhill.



mountainman7 said:


> Got to mention one of , if not , my favorite shows is Red Arrow with Kip Campbell. He just reminds me of me, the guy gets truly excited when he sees any deer and you can honestly see that in his face, camera or not.
> He still enjoys hunting , and although in order to keep any show going , he does have to do some product advertising just like anybody else, but he is a hunter , period. He gets tore up just from a doe , like I still do , and to me that makes his show great , and he is funny as hell , without really trying like ol " country boy " Michael Waddell tries so hard to be....
> Not to mention the best opening theme song on TV as well.....love the show start to finish. I think it's easier to name the shows that I do like than all of the shows that I don't like...Lol.


----------



## tpetrain (Nov 25, 2013)

muskykris said:


> i just wish there was less over seas stuff, id rather see shockey shoot a moose than some exotic knee high 20lb deer.
> the worst is the shows that end with an unsuccessful hunt...if i wanted to c living animals id watch animal planet.


Or just drive down the road here and see all the deer laughing at you as they stand in the fields. Until September 15 when archery season opens and they all disappear!!!


----------



## Dukslayer26 (Sep 8, 2012)

Razor Dobbs, Andy Ross, and the **** from Wildgame Nation do nothing but make all hunters look like idiots. They are a disgrace!!!


----------



## coiloil37 (May 27, 2010)

There are very few I can sit and watch.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Wild Game Nation, Razor Dobbs Alive, Spirit of the Wild, and the Bone Collectors would round out my top 4.


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Anything and everything with Tiffany in it.Actually all the husband and wife shows to be honest .Tiff just leads the pack !!.....Dont even like Heartland Bowhunter anymore.The only one i watch is Midwest Whitetail and all the others should take note.


----------



## timmymac24 (Sep 4, 2008)

Roger Raglin = blue ribbon


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

ReezMan said:


> Hank parker 3-D and any show that uses bait piles to kill deer....its just plain sad!!!


I used to watch Hank Parker a lot, but it really is a half hour long infomercial, he's a good guy in person, I've met him but his shows ain't too great.


----------



## wvbowhunter1984 (Dec 28, 2012)

1. Spirit of the wild 2. Bone collector 3. The crush. 4. Pigman Can't stand most shows but these four are by far my least favorite. I have not heard of this razor Dobbs fellow.


----------



## SURVIVORMAN66 (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't have any favorites. I usually stay pretty busy and when I pick up the remote, I flip through them and watch a few clips and if I don't like it, I move on.
Guys, if you don't like some of the shows, simply don't watch them. Obviously some of the ones that have been listed on this thread must have decent ratings or they would pull them


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

Varmintwade said:


> ALL of them! Two minutes of hunting and 28 minutes of advertising.


 How true, I do not like Dobbs and WGI shows. Dobbs reminds me of a poor little rich kid and WGI is a bunch of clowns.


----------



## CT bowhunter78 (Jan 3, 2007)

I love it when they are almost at the deer and say "oh there's some blood, it must be close. Oh look, he's right there......YES!"

Horrible actors, you can tell they found the deer first and then filmed that part of it.


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

CT bowhunter78 said:


> I love it when they are almost at the deer and say "oh there's some blood, it must be close. Oh look, he's right there......YES!"
> 
> Horrible actors, you can tell they found the deer first and then filmed that part of it.


Yeah even if they see the deer fall they have to trail it so they can say how great of a blood trail this head or that head left.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Razor dobs is annoying and anything Chris bracket is on I want to reach through the screen and punch him in the face.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

wvbowhunter1984;10708494 54 said:


> 1. Spirit of the wild 2. Bone collector 3. The crush. 4. Pigman Can't stand most shows but these four are by far my least favorite. I have not heard of this razor Dobbs fellow.


Razor Dobs


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

yup razor is a loser!


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

I really like Levi, but the woman voice on Name the Game drives me crazy with sponsor plugs.

"When we come back, watch as Levi draws his Elite bow back on a buck, fires his Scott release, sending a GoldTip arrow down field where his shwacker broadhead finds it's mark". Ugghhh...


----------



## quick kill (May 18, 2009)

Oh God! I forgot about that massive TOOL Waddell too.


----------



## cda (Dec 6, 2011)

Andy Ross and Chris Bracket. I'd like to punch both of themin the face.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

The one i would like too punch in the face would be Ted Nugent....That Wild Game Nation is Bad, when they were dressed up in a clown outfit sitting in a treestand...They all think there Comedians...


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

turkeyhunter60 said:


> The one i would like too punch in the face would be Ted Nugent....That Wild Game Nation is Bad, when they were dressed up in a clown outfit sitting in a treestand...They all think there Comedians...


I love Uncle Ted. He gets so excited and loves to hunt.


----------



## MulieMadness (Apr 27, 2011)

Life at Table Mountain.........worst show I have ever seen


----------



## OkieGrant (Mar 18, 2013)

Midwest whitetail & major league bowhunter.


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

cgs1967 said:


> I love Uncle Ted. He gets so excited and loves to hunt.


I like Uncle Ted too, and I like any of the other ones that shoot small deer like Eichler or Rinella. I watched one earlier where Fred Eichler shot four slick heads and said it was one of the best times he has been hunting and I just prefer to see that over somebody shooting a huge buck then leaving it out all night so it would be stiff so he could pose it for a picture, asinine.


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

cgs1967 said:


> I love Uncle Ted. He gets so excited and loves to hunt.


I like the fact that he promotes hunting and gun rights , but you have to admit that he is nuttier than squirrel crap...


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

mountainman7 said:


> I like the fact that he promotes hunting and gun rights , but you have to admit that he is nuttier than squirrel crap...


That's one thing that I like about him.


----------



## Natedogg (Jan 4, 2010)

Anything with kristi Titus in it!!! Or tom Nelson...


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

mountainman7 said:


> I like the fact that he promotes hunting and gun rights , but you have to admit that he is nuttier than squirrel crap...


I like Ted. He is a little over the top, but to me anyways, it's in an entertaining way rather than a complete dumbass way like Razor Dobbs. It's awesome watching him get worked up over shooting the little scrubs he usually shoots, lol. Just like Eichler who I also enjoy. 

He's got his head on straight when it comes to gun rights, and that's awesome for sure. He does need to tone down his tv personality at times though, cause I agree, it does make him look pretty nutty to those that don't watch him very often.


----------



## tpetrain (Nov 25, 2013)

Ted Nugent is a draft dodger. He is also a sell out. He was all about american made this and that and look who one of his biggest sponsers is now, TOYOTA. I'm sorry but being a veteran myself and sacrificing for my country I can't stand it when anybody that does anything they can to get out of doing what is asked of them like millions of other americans have for there country is wrong. Then once you make it big you try to redeem yourself with all your BS and high fence hunting on your ranch. Equals HYPOCRITE!!!! Oh and his queen of the forest, Shermane. When your sitting in a blind reading a book not paying attention and the camera man has to tell you there is a deer in front of you. So you put your book down and put your finger on the trigger of a crossbow on a tripod all set up and aimed 15 yards in front of you over a bait pile and proceed after the shot to say how much you have prepared and practiced to make the best shot possible to kill the deer quickly and lecture how everyone should do this. I'm all set with that BS. Rant over, felt good though.


----------



## dac2270 (Aug 10, 2014)

I actually can't think of any one show that stands out as the worst. I typically don't watch any of them. I might check out a few of the ones listed above as good ones, (meat eater, Midwest whitetail, heartland bowhunter...) 

I'm just a common blue collar guy, I have a family to take care of in a crap economy. The money to buy all the products the shows pimp isn't there. Or the outfitter fees, leases, ... find me a show where a guy gets a weekend off work and hits a small spot that he has worked for the farmer to gain permission, or hunts a piece of public, like the rest of us, and I might just watch that.


----------



## 07commander (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't have cable, never seen any of them. Sounds as if the shows must get a lot of viewers from the response on here. You need to just turn off the tv if you don't like them.:wink:


----------



## f1maxis (Feb 24, 2004)

So many of the shows nowadays are really just infomercials and bad acting. People plugging this and that every other breath and the staged shots/recoveries are ridiculous. It's really sad what the industry has come to, and yes...most people are simply not watching anymore.

There are a couple shows that are not as bad as others...but they're few and far between. What happened to realistic, unaltered, "common man" hunting videos? People want to see real-world hunting...not actors.


----------



## Wade B (Jan 8, 2014)

turkeyhunter60 said:


> The one i would like too punch in the face would be Ted Nugent....That Wild Game Nation is Bad, when they were dressed up in a clown outfit sitting in a treestand...They all think there Comedians...


X2. I'm with ya. "Uncle Ted" is an idiot!


----------



## TauntoHawk (Aug 25, 2010)

There's about 3 good ones, 5 decent and the rest are all garbage


----------



## 6xsteelers (Sep 6, 2009)

The Hit List


----------



## wildernessninja (Aug 9, 2013)

one show I just cant watch is the fowl life I beleave its called I don't know why just cant watch it. took spirit of the wild of my dvr.22 min of advertising and ranting of politics.also took off the crush. I do like razor dobbs and pigman. really liked benny spies before he made it big. hands down meat eater the best show out there.he kills it and eats it right there on the show.like hb aswell. whitetail slam is nice for self filmed hunts.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2003)

All of them are about advertising, The Crush is a fine example, every year a new sponsor, Thompson Center and now with Traditions, Cabelas and now with Bass Pro, Cuddeback and now Wildgame Nation (the worst), Badboy now Polaris. What do you think will happen when Tiff starts sagging? Over the years shows have really gone to pot. Early on shows use to give some info as to why they setup in this position, food sources (acorns vs crop fields) now it is all about this bag of magical stuff will bring the bucks running. 

Midwest Whitetails and Red Arrow are my favorite. I do like David Blanton as I have spoke with him many times. He is down to earth and spends a lot of time with kids.


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

dac2270 said:


> I actually can't think of any one show that stands out as the worst. I typically don't watch any of them. I might check out a few of the ones listed above as good ones, (meat eater, Midwest whitetail, heartland bowhunter...)
> 
> I'm just a common blue collar guy, I have a family to take care of in a crap economy. The money to buy all the products the shows pimp isn't there. Or the outfitter fees, leases, ... find me a show where a guy gets a weekend off work and hits a small spot that he has worked for the farmer to gain permission, or hunts a piece of public, like the rest of us, and I might just watch that.


Yeah.. that would be a nice show. And no product advertising. You use what you have and can afford


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

Hondov65 said:


> Mathew TV with Dave Watson he simply *talks too much!!*


^^^^^^^^^^^
This,
I'd rather watch the bachelor, then anything with Dave Watson... Absolutely worst representative of the industry..

There are some close seconds like big bill, and Andy ross.. 


Side note:
I do think shockey has his **** together on the uncharted series...


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Under Wild Skies was one I couldn't stand, the host Tony Makris seemed like such a privileged snob ego maniac that couldn't do anything without guides, thankfully he self imploded on air with his Hitler rant after shooting an elephant.
Can't Stand anything with Dave Watson in it, he comes off pretty privileged too.
Buck Commander is a joke, I am so sick of seeing Willie do or say anything.

All the shows have way to much advertising anymore and aren't worth watching unless DVR'd so I can blow through commercials.


----------



## Rypper1 (Sep 28, 2011)

iceman14 said:


> Can't believe I'm the first one to say it. Wildgame nation.


I totally agree. Big Bill is a dumbass and the apples didn't fall far from the tree.

And that Razor Dobbs dude, I saw part of one of his shows while I was channel surfin, and my first thought was "Good lord, another dumbass on tv."


----------



## hntnnut (Jul 31, 2009)

It would be easier to name what I like so here gos. Ridge reaper, solo hunter, any of the Shockey ones, and tom Miranda.

Richard


----------



## rebelxt (Aug 2, 2012)

Pig man is the one I absolutely refuse to watch.


----------



## ArkGirl (May 16, 2014)

What is that lady's name...Michelle Bachman? I cannot stand the ads for her shows...the announcer says "If Looks could Kill...blah blah blah.... Uh...That phrase is NOT a compliment to her beauty...it's basically saying she can make animals keel over dead from looking at her. I don't think that is what they are trying to say. 

Come to think of it...that gallon of makeup she always wears just might kill something. It's annoying as hell to me that's for sure. Why would you cake all of that on to go hunt? What serious female hunter does that?? The only makeup I will be wearing that opening day will be the camo face paint...then again...I may go with the mask.

Like others have said...99% of the shows are staged infomercials for this or that sponsor's products. But...since I am counting the days until September 27th...I can't help but turn it on to see some deer once in a while.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

enkriss said:


> Razor Dobs


I love how it falls dead in the water because it didn't run because it's a high fenced pet practically. Then Dobbs runs up while reloading his handgun and hiding behind trees the entire way. He is clearly a spoiled rich guy who has never really hunted wild game.


----------



## mossihornslayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Mohican said:


> All of them are about advertising, The Crush is a fine example, every year a new sponsor, Thompson Center and now with Traditions, Cabelas and now with Bass Pro, Cuddeback and now Wildgame Nation (the worst), Badboy now Polaris. What do you think will happen when Tiff starts sagging? Over the years shows have really gone to pot. Early on shows use to give some info as to why they setup in this position, food sources (acorns vs crop fields) now it is all about this bag of magical stuff will bring the bucks running.
> 
> Midwest Whitetails and Red Arrow are my favorite. I do like David Blanton as I have spoke with him many times. He is down to earth and spends a lot of time with kids.


i agree and i like closing the distance cause at least you see them throw the corn out.


----------



## oceanandstream (Nov 2, 2012)

Tired of so many hunting shows following the same narratives over and over. Play crappy intro, queue up some cheesy music, talk about waiting for the deer, see and shoot the deer then immediately plug your sponsors, hold up the antlers for the hero shot and talk about how awesome your sponsors are some more. All in 20 minutes with 10 minutes of more product commercials. I'd rather have longer shows that follow real people and the entire process of scouting, checking cameras, hanging stands and setting up blinds in places, history of the land/hunters, practicing shooting, butchering meat, and providing tips and tricks for everything along the way. And keep it fun but get some TV personalities that aren't 12 year old's trapped in 40 year olds' bodies. Some of these guys on TV now are just cringeworthy.


----------



## CalCoHunter (Aug 17, 2010)

Don't even remember the name of the show, but it was on the Pursuit Channel. Guy took a shot at a buck quartering hard towards him, camera man followed him until he went out of sight, the guy waits for a few seconds and starts celebrating calling it "a perfect shot". That was enough for me, probably won't watch another "hunting show" this year.


----------



## C&SOutdoors (Jun 14, 2012)

Just to throw another 2 cents into this conversation. Instead of naming particular shows I don't care for, I will say that when we started to film our own hunts and put some short films together there were only a few out there that I thought were doing it right. Hallowed Ground, Heartland Bowhunter, The Short Season, and pretty much any of the Sitka Films all of them do a great job.


----------



## WVohioFAN (Jun 5, 2011)

I can't stand any of them. That's not real world hunting. I can proudly boast that I don't watch a single show and don't even know who most of the TV hunters mentioned in this thread are.


----------



## Mr.Bass1984 (Sep 4, 2013)

I would rather watch a majority of the hunting shows than most of the crap on tv nowadays. I find most shows to be pretty decent, but there are a few I don't care for. Any show witha high fence operation I don't like. Some over the top personalities like a few mentioned i/e Razer Dobbs I don't like. I don't like shows where they push an obvious gimmick like Ozonics or that Buck Butter stuff, but if they push their Matthews, or Millenium stand, or Easton arrows, I understand that they need to make money. I would rather watch a show where they hunt their own land they have worked hard for or hunting some public, over a show where they constantly visit the best $5000 per hunt outfitters every single time. I normally like any show and can usually look past certain deficiences when they do something for the Wounded Warriors or another charitable organization. I definitely have a few favorites and they seem to be the most popular. My favorites are Heartland, Major League Bowhunter, Midwest Whitetails, Red Arrow, and Meat Eater mainly, plus a few I can't think of right now.


----------



## Nocks33 (Dec 26, 2013)

dac2270 said:


> I actually can't think of any one show that stands out as the worst. I typically don't watch any of them. I might check out a few of the ones listed above as good ones, (meat eater, Midwest whitetail, heartland bowhunter...)
> 
> I'm just a common blue collar guy, I have a family to take care of in a crap economy. The money to buy all the products the shows pimp isn't there. Or the outfitter fees, leases, ... find me a show where a guy gets a weekend off work and hits a small spot that he has worked for the farmer to gain permission, or hunts a piece of public, like the rest of us, and I might just watch that.


That's the most honest and humble thing I think that anyone could have said.. couldn't agree with you more.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Heartland Bowhunter. Doesn't get any more boring than that.


----------



## chainreaction (Oct 29, 2014)

Can't stand pigman, Dobbs, wildgame, Steves outdoor adventures or the drop zone crew. Really like the Drury shows especially thirteen. Also like Stan Potts, Greg and jake miller, the kiskys, and tom Miranda


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

I know I've said it before, but I can't stand Keith Warren.


----------



## hessey56 (Apr 12, 2005)

Sweet Release said:


> Lol - when I read the title of this thread, I was thinking 'what's that Dobbs guy's name?' That, and any show where the word Booyah is uttered. *Oh yeah, one other thing: if your face camo makes you look like the lost 5th member of Kiss, you're pretty much a d*uche in my book.*




I thought I was the only one who thought this! It's pretty douchey. And you do not look tough...touched in the head maybe...but definitely not tough.


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Drivin TV....So tired of trying to be bought and influenced by big tits.....lol


----------



## Mathews523 (Jul 23, 2013)

mountainman7 said:


> Got to mention one of , if not , my favorite shows is Red Arrow with Kip Campbell. He just reminds me of me, the guy gets truly excited when he sees any deer and you can honestly see that in his face, camera or not.
> He still enjoys hunting , and although in order to keep any show going , he does have to do some product advertising just like anybody else, but he is a hunter , period. He gets tore up just from a doe , like I still do , and to me that makes his show great , and he is funny as hell , without really trying like ol " country boy " Michael Waddell tries so hard to be....
> Not to mention the best opening theme song on TV as well.....love the show start to finish. I think it's easier to name the shows that I do like than all of the shows that I don't like...Lol.


Agreed, couldn't have said it better.


----------



## BucksAndBows (Jul 7, 2014)

Bowhunting addiction to many commercials love drury outdoors and bowhunt or die is awesome


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

spook nation. terrible


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

WVohioFAN said:


> I can't stand any of them. That's not real world hunting. I can proudly boast that I don't watch a single show and don't even know who most of the TV hunters mentioned in this thread are.


There are a few pretty good ones. Into High Country is a great show and Jason Matzinger puts in a lot of hard work.


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

Widow Makers is a joke.. The chicks that hunt in fences.
O'Neill Outside, Pulse Factor is lame.

Red Arrow and BucK Commander is ok.. I like to keep up w Chipper Jones Double Dime Ranch.


----------



## Matt Riffle (Oct 11, 2007)

Keith Warren is terrible, at least Pigman tells you he is hunting a game preserve.


----------



## BowTech CPX (Jun 13, 2011)

lmfao!!!!!!


lucky buck said:


> One more time for this thread. Spook has one of the worst intro songs of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Razor Dobbs.


----------



## RedbeardHD90 (Mar 3, 2013)

samhel said:


> spook nation. terrible


Haha. You said spook. haha


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

I used to really like Dan Fitzgerald, a looong time ago. He was alot more into hunting than stage drama. The others, well, If hear let me lay this Mathews or Thompson Center down one more time, I might just loose it................I watch some of them when I am completely bored and usually end up just turning them off after the first five minutes. I guess I would have to choose Shockey over most of the others, only because I enjoy seeing other parts of the world thru their filming.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Chop1 said:


> I used to really like Dan Fitzgerald, a looong time ago. He was alot more into hunting than stage drama. The others, well, If hear let me lay this Mathews or Thompson Center down one more time, I might just loose it................I watch some of them when I am completely bored and usually end up just turning them off after the first five minutes. I guess I would have to choose Shockey over most of the others, only because I enjoy seeing other parts of the world thru their filming.


X2 on Dan Fitzgerald.


----------



## trotsky85 (Oct 28, 2014)

Meat Eater and Fresh Tracks are the only ones I can watch anymore.

Rinella always shows himself at least using the animal and Randy Newberg doing what he does on public land is more realistic than the other shows out there


----------



## Counting Coup (May 20, 2010)

I dislike any 1/2 infomercial and "hunting" shows are just that. Rather watch YouTube videos of someone's hunt.


----------



## TNQ2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Anything Craig Morgan is on. Have you seen him draw his bow? It's about 30 pounds too heavy for him...

When I had cable, I enjoyed Heartland Bowhunter.


----------



## samhel (Dec 31, 2010)

Anything with stan Potts is terrible too. That guy will take some of the most unethical shots I've ever seen. He's an embarrassment to the industry.


----------



## THE ELKMAN (Jan 2, 2013)

Yeah... ALL OF THEM! Withdraw your support, your viewing and it all goes away....


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

I've got Roku so anyone with a camera has a show on there.. I don't remember half the names but some of these guys are horrible shots.

To me, a good show has someone who can make you laugh and being a good shot trumps everything.


----------



## Busted horns (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't watch any, I watch some PA guys on YouTube. Their videos are called leatherwoods outdoors. Check out some of their recurve hunts when they drive deer, it's insane, very quick shooting.Very cool to watch. Years ago I used to watch the outdoor channel, then it seemed to end up being turkey hunting or fishing most of the time, two things I have ZERO interest in watching someone else do. They need to have an all whitetail/mulie/elk tv station, then maybe I would watch.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

grander said:


> I've got Roku so anyone with a camera has a show on there.. I don't remember half the names but some of these guys are horrible shots.
> 
> To me, a good show has someone who can make you laugh and being a good shot trumps everything.


You using that wild app based out of canada? Boy they have a lot of shows. I paid the $2/month fee just to watch solo hunters. When I saw all the fishing shows I was hoping theyd have FLW or Bassmasters/Elite Series, NOPE!

Meat Eater, Solo Hunters... thats about it. I will watch Tim Wells, but Tim is not just a TV hero, Tim has made some amazing shots in amazing situations over the years, hes no fake.


----------



## WOODSMAN416 (Aug 9, 2008)

Meat eater and Jim Shockey Uncharted are the only one's I watch.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

ANYTHING by wild game


----------



## Dahlonega Jim (Aug 16, 2008)

All of them.


----------



## Antihunter (May 5, 2005)

It's nice to see that no one has said anything bad about Jackie Bushman...

That reminds me, I need to go sign up for this years free Buckmasters hunt, I know I'm going to win that thing this year!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

I know I am in the minority, but I like Jackie Bushman.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

samhel said:


> Anything with stan Potts is terrible too. That guy will take some of the most unethical shots I've ever seen. He's an embarrassment to the industry.


Now give me a second folks...... I thought Stan was the man. :darkbeer:


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

The only ones I can watch are Heartland Bowhunter, Meateater, Ridge Reaper, and Solohunter.


----------



## Rcsndwdge (Dec 27, 2013)

If you guys want some legitimate hunting, and respectful hunters with class....might I suggest GrowingDeer.tv or on their YouTube channel. Dr. Grant woods is great.


----------



## garjack (Feb 6, 2014)

Busted horns said:


> I don't watch any, I watch some PA guys on YouTube. Their videos are called leatherwoods outdoors. Check out some of their recurve hunts when they drive deer, it's insane, very quick shooting.Very cool to watch. Years ago I used to watch the outdoor channel, then it seemed to end up being turkey hunting or fishing most of the time, two things I have ZERO interest in watching someone else do. They need to have an all whitetail/mulie/elk tv station, then maybe I would watch.


I like leatherwood outdoors as well, I particularly like the recurve hunts.


----------



## redmag (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't like Keith Warren and will NOT watch anything with Nugent.


----------



## jstephens61 (Jan 29, 2013)

Most of them.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

Can't stand Andy Ross's American Rebal. I get all pumped for "Full Draw Friday" on the Sportsman channel. I really like Fred Eichler, hallowed ground, relentless pursuit, Midwest white tails and bowhunter TV


----------



## davelori (Jun 1, 2015)

hey yall the worst by far is Buck McNeely HORRIBLE


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

I like Fred Eichler, Jim Shockey, Bowhunter TV and Meat Eater and thats about it.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Mathews Dominant Bucks with Stan Potts, Razor Dobbs are the worst


----------



## cab207 (Oct 29, 2013)

DaneHunter said:


> I dont have cable so I stick to YouTube. I only watch Meat Eater and Solo Hunter.


Same, I watch streaming episodes of meateaters and carbontv for solo hunters. Check out Apex Predator with Remi Warren, you can stream it online through VHX for a few bucks.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

I like the show with the big guy.You get to see 2 minutes of hunting and 28 minutes of his speedometer,wheels spinning,unloading his bad boy buggy and spraying down.If there's time,you actually get to see him climbing into his stand.It's an awesome show.I honestly can't remember the last time I was able to watch any show for more than 5 minutes.Years ago,I liked some of them but the one's today are pretty much a waste of time.


----------



## Shed Magnet (Sep 2, 2014)

Every show that has anything to do with Africa. If your show goes to Africa, you lost me. It's worse than watching golf. I can't relate in any way.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

I'll watch Jim Shockey once in a while. Like to see the places he goes. The other stuff is 99.9% advertising, and a lot of stupid bantering. Can't stand watching them for the few seconds they show an animal. I get more footage on my trailcam, set on 10 second video.


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

All of them. That's why I don't watch. The old stuff like American Sportsman was ok but this new crowd not so much. Mostly knuckleheads that don't have a clue. I know several of the TV guys personally from my time on the tournament trail and while many are great guys and gals they aren't to good as far as being hunters. I can't believe some of them give advice lol. Had one tell me once that he couldn't hunt or shoot like me but he was a better promoter. Said with editing he could look like a superhunter. He was right learned how to make a living off the unsuspecting public


----------



## horsehands (Jul 25, 2012)

rustyhart said:


> I know I am in the minority, but I like Jackie Bushman.


You need to log on and win a free hunt with Jackie.Buckmasters would be proud to have you as a new cash cow.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Nock on and Midwest whitetail is about all I enjoy watching. 

Its amazing how far north american whitetail has come from my favorite magazine 10 years ago to won't read and vomit a little when the show comes on it is all marketing


----------



## Logang15 (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't like any shows except for Fred Eichler,Relentless pursuit, and pigman.


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Most all of them. Nothing personal at all but I really don't have time to sit around and watch hunting shows, I'm a busy, busy guy. If I'm "watching" it's from a first hand view :wink:


----------



## comer44883 (Oct 26, 2010)

I like heartland bowhunter and red arrow. That's about it. And Ted once in a while I enjoy his rants.


----------



## porkchop401 (Feb 18, 2012)

Well fellas , I am with you all on what has become what was once great type of programing , @- holes posing as hunters with pedophilia looking face paint, deer in pins , rock music when you would like to be listening to the peace and quiet of the woods, a truck that looks like rolling billboard, and they always seem to forget about the fact that they had a guide do every thing but make the shot for them and that is getting increasingly shoddy. and what is up with leaving deer till the next day when it is 70 degrees? I am beginning to believe that they just cape them all out and leave the carcass for coyote bait. 

The answer to this is to send the link to this thread http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2303660 to your favorite product companies and let them know that if this is how they view your way of life you feel you need other brands to continue enjoying it.


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

quick kill said:


> C'mon: what about Lee and Tiffany? Just awful! Really, all those mentioned above and any where a "model" is shooting a 180" deer. I don't mind Bill Winke at all but admit I'm jealous of a guy who can afford his own farms in Ia. Just about all of these shows are filmed on high fenced enclosures. Maybe Winke and certainly not meat eater and those hunting Alaska and other huge wilderness. They're all hunting whitetails inside if several hundred acre "pens". I've been told by a very well known hunter that he was approached by one of the channels and the standard protocol is they must hunt specific enclosures as part of the deal. This makes sense because they want big bucks killed on film. The modern hunting shows remind me so much of the bodybuilding magazines where some giant muscle head freak is promoting some magic protein powder. "If you buy this, you'll look like me" except I spend $10,000 a month on drugs too. The whole thing exists for one reason only: marketing!


Very un-informed post. Tiffany would still be a talented hunter even if she looked like a swamp rat.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hate bowhunting addiction all advertisements and misses more than he hits an animal. Seen a few shows with no shots. heartland bow hunter is my fav of all.


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

If Tiffany is in it its GARBAGE !!!


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Hog Dawgs has to be the worst.


----------



## BowTech CPX (Jun 13, 2011)

lucky buck said:


> One more time for this thread. Spook has one of the worst intro songs of them all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfao!!

Team Hoyt


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

No Tv here...so I tolerate them just fine.....:lol:


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

All of them suck


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

More and more are tending to get on my last nerve but the worst has to be the clowns at wildgame innovations


----------



## josh1236 (Sep 7, 2015)

I like watching guys on youtube that film their hunts. Leatherwoodoutdoors is probably my favorite


----------



## IowaBruiser (Nov 11, 2015)

Wildgame nation is definitely my least favorite. I watch HG and heartland every once in a while


----------



## 17ghk (Nov 11, 2009)

Most of them. Especially the ones with the women. The headhunter guys are probably cool but they have made some terrible shots. I like a couple one being red arrow.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

I would like to put them on public land and see if they could get the job done alone. Guarantee they couldn't even put up a blind by themselves. Pig man is awesome down right funny guy.


----------



## jpk84 (May 18, 2012)

All of them


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

I have one exception and that's MWW. The rest are GARBAGE, and if MWW ever changed formats to a one of these "prime time" shows it would become as bad as well.


----------



## ahhshoot (Feb 22, 2012)

AK&HIboy said:


> Razor Dobbs intro is horrible to describe it in a nice way.I like jim shockeys shows, heartland bowhunter, Team Elk and others.


What he said ^^^


----------



## Kordy (Feb 23, 2011)

Razor Dobbs is dumb, Meat Eater, HB and Drurys 13 are my favorite. The only problem with Meat Eater is I'm always hungry after watching it!


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

roughneck1 said:


> Me too. I'm blown away that it took 23 posts before Wildgame Nation was mentioned. By far, the biggest embarrassment to the hunting community.


Probably because Wildgame Nation is so bad, most people don't even consider it a hunting show. It's stupid staged childish drama between rich idiots hawking crossbows.


----------



## Bergloch (Dec 19, 2014)

I always thought that Jim Nabors (not Gomer) and his Wildventure productions were the best. Good old boy from the southeast who mixed comedy with some great hunts. More than once they would drop an arrow off a TM rest that clatters to the grounds as the deer ran off. If they ever killed anything bigger than120" I must have missed it. These were from the VCR days and are VERY hard to find.


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

kenny_TNT_tv said:


> Very un-informed post. Tiffany would still be a talented hunter even if she looked like a swamp rat.


Ummm...no. She wouldn't be. And she certainly wouldn't be on TV.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

I like watching most hunting shows especially before bed time because it relaxes me, but I can't stand Wild game nation, that show is basically the Kardashian version of hunting shows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

Can't stand watching Drive Pat and Nicole. Good production, but the dicks commercial with Nicole walking a plot with a seeder, and hanging a lock on stand, it's just a joke. Looks so stupid.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> I like watching most hunting shows especially before bed time because it relaxes me, but I can't stand Wild game nation, that show is basically the Kardashian version of hunting shows
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally a kardasisn version. They should lose all credibility with hunters. Crappy products anyways

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashy Larry (Nov 30, 2015)

Ive grown to really like Midwest Whitetail. On the website you can go back and look at archived episodes, which is cool. I think its probably the only show that could be helpful in teaching a newbie to hunting about the right steps to take to become more successful. Bill basically documents all of their pre and post season activities as well as being very specific about why and when he targets a buck. It can be very informative, but of course he has to make money so he pushes some products sparingly.

There have also been several episodes where he has a target buck get shot by a neighbor, and he goes to the neighbors house and congratulates him and does a short segment. Kinda lets you know hes not a bad dude.


----------



## Ashy Larry (Nov 30, 2015)

Forgot to add that i cant believe nobody has mentioned David Morris. Grade A douche. Also theres a show with a mathews Sponsored tournament archer from GA i think. Chubby rednecky dude. I think thats about the benchmark for horrible television.


----------



## tandin93 (Sep 27, 2014)

oceanandstream said:


> Tired of so many hunting shows following the same narratives over and over. Play crappy intro, queue up some cheesy music, talk about waiting for the deer, see and shoot the deer then immediately plug your sponsors, hold up the antlers for the hero shot and talk about how awesome your sponsors are some more. All in 20 minutes with 10 minutes of more product commercials. I'd rather have longer shows that follow real people and the entire process of scouting, checking cameras, hanging stands and setting up blinds in places, history of the land/hunters, practicing shooting, butchering meat, and providing tips and tricks for everything along the way. And keep it fun but get some TV personalities that aren't 12 year old's trapped in 40 year olds' bodies. Some of these guys on TV now are just cringeworthy.


Have you watched growing deer tv or Midwest whitetail?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prill87 (Dec 24, 2014)

tandin93 said:


> Have you watched growing deer tv or Midwest whitetail?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshtaylor (Oct 9, 2011)

Can't stand any African hunting show as much as I can't stand the dan le batard show on ESPN radio


----------



## Lcavok99 (Aug 13, 2014)

I dont really like pigman, but growingdeet.tv on youtube is fantastic imo.

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Huntley Ritter..... I like his shows.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

I like Easton Bowhunting with Fred Eichler, Fear No Evil with Chris Brackett, Midwest Whitetail, and Meat Eater.

I know I will get flamed for liking Chris Brackett, but I don't care. I've learned some things from his shows.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

I used to like watching them but they've all turned into a big informercial with poor marketing and stupid catch phrases.I used to like watching the Drury's but they've caved into the modern era of deer farming and shooting deer from box blinds.It just does nothing for me.Now they're marketing an artificial tree which makes about as much sense as their dead silence shock call.Last week a guy killed a huge buck on their show that they had some stupid name for.They all stood around with great anticipation as it was being scored.When they read the final score,they all jumped around and hugged each other like it really mattered what such a nice deer scored.It saddens me what hunting has become and what's now important.I'll continue to live in my own little corner of the world and teach my son to appreciate the important things.He's killed a pile of deer and turkeys at a young age and never sat in a blind or even seen a foodplot.He show's the deserved respect to every animal he kills and has never once turned around and laughed after a kill or gave me a Tiger Wood's fist pump and exclaimed that he just smoked one or gave it a dirt nap.A once great journey has turned into a comedy club and hasn't helped the future of hunting one bit.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

The only show i will watch is Red Arrow


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Razor Dobbs...hate that show!

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

DaneHunter said:


> I dont have cable so I stick to YouTube. I only watch Meat Eater and Solo Hunter.


There on you tube?

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Wilderness Journal...local Michigan show. Actually better than some big time shows without all the crap that's been mentioned.
Kyle Randall is the shows host and producer...check it out.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Waddell......???

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burtle (Dec 6, 2010)

Too many I can't tolerate.


I'd say Dan Infalt is pretty much one of the realist ones out of all of them. No he doesn't have any high fancy camera set up or editing, but it's the real deal.

White Knuckle productions is good 
GrowingDeerTV is good 
Heartland bow hunter is good
Major League bow hunter is good


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

Midwest Whitetails and thats all!


----------



## huntingdeer82 (Jan 28, 2005)

Ashy Larry said:


> Forgot to add that i cant believe nobody has mentioned David Morris. Grade A douche. Also theres a show with a mathews Sponsored tournament archer from GA i think. Chubby rednecky dude. I think thats about the benchmark for horrible television.


U talking about Justin Martin ?


----------



## Honolua (Jun 6, 2013)

*Razor Dobbs*

I don't have cable (for the kids) and looked up the Razor Dobbs guy on you tube so I could see what everyone was talking about...

He seems like an Chronic ADD, Drama Queen skirt wearing pansey.

I would never watch it based on the intro alone.


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

Billie said:


> Ummm...no. She wouldn't be. And she certainly wouldn't be on TV.


How do you think she has so many giant buck kills on free range animals if she can't hunt ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parker18 (Nov 27, 2012)

Most of the shows are junk. A few descent ones out there. For real factor I like meat eater , the western hunter , deer and deer hunting. These shows show success and failure and fair chase. Also I find myself on the same wave lenth as steve from meat eater. For humour I like McMillan and gun it with benny. Toms dry humour gets me and benny isnt afraid to admit he isnt the best. Recently I watched one episode of major league bow hunter. Now its only one episode but I liked what I saw. 2 hunters in candad for 2 weeks and no deer down. They showed how they were scouting deer and trying to set up on them. Ill have to watch more.... I hate any show where the hunter is sitting on a corned fire lane in Texas deciding which giant deer to shoot. All the trendy shows with trucks all tagged from sponsors annoy me. And yes pig man is the worst. He is a hack job of a shot.


----------



## WisconsinTed (Nov 17, 2009)

any of the corporate ones that increase the amount of people who feel they need to lease thousands of acres of land. it simply isn't sustainable to encourage that. too many hunters, no enough land.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Most of these celeb hunters I would want to crop dust at the airport.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashy Larry (Nov 30, 2015)

huntingdeer82 said:


> U talking about Justin Martin ?


That be him. Truly pitiful show. Hard to believe its allowed on tv. Looks like something put together for a HS project.


----------



## bowtech8401 (Oct 19, 2015)

Gun it with Benny Spies is my favorite. He is always having fun and to me that's what it's all about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

What does everyone think of waddell?

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Honolua said:


> I don't have cable (for the kids) and looked up the Razor Dobbs guy on you tube so I could see what everyone was talking about...
> 
> He seems like an Chronic ADD, Drama Queen skirt wearing pansey.
> 
> I would never watch it based on the intro alone.


I don't like dobbs..

But he wears a kilt, not a skirt.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

There's some good stuff on you tube.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

irishhacker said:


> I like Easton Bowhunting with Fred Eichler, Fear No Evil with Chris Brackett, Midwest Whitetail, and Meat Eater.
> 
> I know I will get flamed for liking Chris Brackett, but I don't care. I've learned some things from his shows.


The production quality and creativity for chris bracketts show is probably the best in the game, they put on a good show, most folks on AT love to hate anyone in the hunting industry who has had success, don't worry about the AT mob 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbzero (Feb 20, 2015)

I like Eichler, Brackett and Campbell for their enthusiasm.. people having fun, is fun to watch.
I like Levi Morgan's show and Rinella's show for the shooting and cooking tips respectively.
I like Buck Commander because it proves money can buy you dead deer, but it can't teach you to hunt or shoot.


----------



## tstange (Sep 15, 2008)

Midwest Whitetail is my favorite. I can't stand Wildgame Game Nation and I refuse to buy any of their products. Driven with Pat and Nicole is also terrible, just can't stand Nicole.


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

MI1 said:


> What does everyone think of waddell?
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


He catches hell here, too. Personally, I like to watch the show. The footage is good, there is lots of it, and they don't always kill things. The bowhunt for elk when nick munt didn't connect was on recently. In spite of myself, when at the end, turner and Waddell were hammering him about it, I laughed. It was funny. Yeah, I know. It was silly, but it reminded me of how me and my friends treat each other.


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

jbzero said:


> I like Eichler, Brackett and Campbell for their enthusiasm.. people having fun, is fun to watch.
> I like Levi Morgan's show and Rinella's show for the shooting and cooking tips respectively.
> I like Buck Commander because it proves money can buy you dead deer, but it can't teach you to hunt or shoot.


Buck commander does INDEED teach that!


----------



## Manila2005 (Aug 22, 2013)

All.


----------



## 1eyeRed (Nov 14, 2012)

I looked up the Razor Dobbs intro and the Spook Nation intro to see what all the hate is about. Now my day is ruined.


----------



## Ashy Larry (Nov 30, 2015)

Billie said:


> He catches hell here, too. Personally, I like to watch the show. The footage is good, there is lots of it, and they don't always kill things. The bowhunt for elk when nick munt didn't connect was on recently. In spite of myself, when at the end, turner and Waddell were hammering him about it, I laughed. It was funny. Yeah, I know. It was silly, but it reminded me of how me and my friends treat each other.


How could you get past the horrible music, commentary, and Mr. Mundt trying wayyyy too hard to be funny?


----------



## PSR II (Apr 10, 2011)

Anything with Tiffany in it !!!


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Ashy Larry said:


> How could you get past the horrible music, commentary, and Mr. Mundt trying wayyyy too hard to be funny?


I must be different. .I think nick is the only funny guy on the outdoor channel


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

I used to get the outdoor channel but now I get the pursuit channel.I'm not sure but the shows on the outdoor channel must have been more entertaining because I can't remember the last time I watched more than just a few minutes.I watched part of one a few weeks ago where a guy shot a buck with a crossbow that was standing in a pile of bait in Canada.The shot was obviously low in the brisket but the guy made a big deal about the shot saying it was a perfect heart shot and the deer wasn't going far.I watched the rest of that show just to see how they were gonna pass that one off because it was obviously a non-vital hit.They never did show the hero shot so I'm sure he didn't find it.The only show I ever cared for was the Eastman's.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

My all time favorite was the Hollywood hunter.I can't even believe anyone would sponsor that guy or give him air time.That's a half hour of your life that you'll never get back.I watched him stalk and kill a gobbler in Pa which is clearly illegal.I watched another bunch of clowns driving around road hunting for woodchucks in Pa which is clearly illegal.The same group also killed a turkey while stalking and the guy took four shots which is illegal since you have to plug the gun.I've seen so much bad behavior that it makes me embarrassed to call myself a hunter.


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

Midwest Whitetails and HB are two good ones. The two worst are Razor Dobbs and Poach Span. Oh and that country singer that looks like he is drawling 200 lbs every time he shoots, I think his name is Craig Morgan.


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

Ashy Larry said:


> How could you get past the horrible music, commentary, and Mr. Mundt trying wayyyy too hard to be funny?


I don't have a defense. I found it funny. I thought the video of the hunt was good, he didn't kill an elk and they made fun of him. You won't see that out of most of the TV Heros.


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't mind to many shows...as long as there bow hunting.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## honker22 (Jul 24, 2012)

Ashy Larry said:


> How could you get past the horrible music, commentary, and Mr. Mundt trying wayyyy too hard to be funny?


That's actually how he is. It's not acting. He's a solid dude though.


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

They're all too dang uppity and churchy these days. Pretty boring.


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

Only hunting show I ever really enjoyed was Practical Sportsman and Michigan Outdoors with Fred Trost.


----------



## Timber Troll (Nov 22, 2008)

Can't handle Bill Busbice.


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

Cant stand 99% of 'em ....that makes it easier ......


----------



## Jamesb91891 (Jul 2, 2015)

i can't stand anything to do with the wildgame innovations crew or chris brackett.


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Pretty much all of them.....


----------



## big_cdog (Nov 2, 2009)

Most anything with the stereotypical rock riff that plays when they shoot the deer. Accompanied by the "man i love this (insert advertiser here) bow. Just gets it done every time".

My favorite is Heartland Bowhunter. Beautifully shot, simplistic in its construction and editing. All the sponsors are left out of the hunt unless it's a commercial break or on the opening graphic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbowhunt (Jul 14, 2010)

Bow Madness! What a bunch of goobers.


----------



## wannaBelkhuntin (Jul 3, 2006)

Driven she is so fake


----------



## ccdskater (Jan 31, 2015)

1eyeRed said:


> I looked up the Razor Dobbs intro and the Spook Nation intro to see what all the hate is about. Now my day is ruined.


Just looked up the trailers on both of them. These two are amongst my top five least favorite people in the world right now...


----------



## B-RadZ (Oct 14, 2014)

Really haven't seen one in close to 20 years.


----------



## Tim Boone (Aug 22, 2010)

Any of them that start out with I planted these food plots blah blah blah. We all know they work but the reality is that about 5 to 10 % of the hunters out have land where they could grow one. If I had enough land to grow them I would have my own show and it would suck too.:darkbeer:
Forgot about the dumb catch phrases or take a look at that this deer duh why do you think I am watching.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

big_cdog said:


> Most anything with the stereotypical rock riff that plays when they shoot the deer. Accompanied by the "man i love this (insert advertiser here) bow. Just gets it done every time".
> 
> My favorite is Heartland Bowhunter. Beautifully shot, simplistic in its construction and editing. All the sponsors are left out of the hunt unless it's a commercial break or on the opening graphic.
> 
> ...


You must be forgetting all the Big&j props that happens throughout the show...and bowtech


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Arrow affliction, most annoying music I've heard in a hunting program. everything has to go in t_hat_ direction today.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't think I've never seen a bad episode of Steven Rinella's Meat Eater. 
Maybe some hunts for species that don't really intrigue *me*, but even those are usually filmed in a pretty classy manner for a regular down-to-earth kinda guy, and interesting enough to watch.

He comes up with some pretty good one-liners and funny banter among his hunting buddies, too. 

He's a pretty hard-driven big-game hunter who doesn't seem to take himself TOO seriously.


----------



## fmb (Jan 23, 2006)

Another vote for Steve Rinellas Meat eater, I listen to his podcasts too, I could hunt with this guy, dont watch any other hunting shows but I DVR Meateater


----------



## tim.fleming (Apr 7, 2013)

i like 
name the game
western extreme
ted nugent
red arrow
raised hunting
the rest i cant stand


----------



## KMA (Sep 29, 2015)

ANY show that has Wadell in it or features any of the bone collector clownboys .......


----------



## nwmo (Dec 21, 2014)

KMA said:


> ANY show that has Wadell in it or features any of the bone collector clownboys .......


Totally agree!!


----------



## Bvandal1 (Oct 26, 2015)

I agree.. Give us some more background info


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

anyone just watch the crush because of Tiffany?


----------



## NYhunter24 (Aug 27, 2010)

Anything with Dave Watson or the Busbice's, bunch of clowns. I can't stand Wildgame Innovations, my favorite though is probably Heartland Bowhunter and the Drury series.


----------



## NYhunter24 (Aug 27, 2010)

Bowhunt or Die is awesome to, they have a ton of videos on YouTube and their website. Nothing fancy, just everyday guys send in their videos. Good stuff


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

I for the most part like and watch them all. I don't get enough time in the woods or on the water, so if I have to be in the house doing something and the TV is on, it is on the Outdoor Channel on a hunting or fishing show...lots of things in life that concern me, a little outdoor tv theater isn't one of them...

All the favorites on my Xfinity boxes are some type of sports or business, the two things I love...besides my family, pets, and faith of course...


----------



## Winston_7 (Jan 17, 2015)

Crushed with Lee and tifany. I think Lee is a good hunter and knows what he's doing but tifany is a total bobble head.
Wild game nation as well. I hate seeing the pile of bait 15 yards from their stand where they have a crossbow.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mgriffin546 (Oct 25, 2013)

Waddell and Mundt. Not a fan.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Mundt comes across like a car salesman....last week they showed a clip of him shooting a mule deer at 60 yards in the @ss and then he explained how excited he was about the shot.

...and Chris Bracket, just shut up nerd.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

friedm1 said:


> Mundt comes across like a car salesman....last week they showed a clip of him shooting a mule deer at 60 yards in the @ss and then he explained how excited he was about the shot.
> 
> ...and Chris Bracket, just shut up nerd.


Shot was middle of the body...next to the spine and angling in towards the vitals..

And brackett is one of the best..


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

All of them for the most part. I don't watch the crap...as neither should anyone else. you are putting money in their pockets for doing something no one should get paid for. Hunting is a privilege and right, not a FREAKING competition. The drury's are the worst, teams that compete. Unreal, hunting is NOT a team sport. Has anyone sat back and wondered why everything is archery has gone to darn high in price??? well all the crap they give out to the so called "PRO's" they got to get back some way. I just want to smash the truck window when I see a "Bone Collector" sticker. that has to be the most ridiculous phrase of all times.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

friedm1 said:


> Mundt comes across like a car salesman....last week they showed a clip of him shooting a mule deer at 60 yards in the @ss and then he explained how excited he was about the shot.
> 
> ...and Chris Bracket, just shut up nerd.


That same show he took a 65 yard shot on a pronghorn that was only recovered because the coyotes got it and I agree the mule deer shot was terrible. We've all made bad shots but bowhunting isn't flinging arrows at 50 plus yards. Then they automatically start bragging about how great their mechanical heads are.


----------



## tpetrain (Nov 25, 2013)

Hidden By Design said:


> That same show he took a 65 yard shot on a pronghorn that was only recovered because the coyotes got it and I agree the mule deer shot was terrible. We've all made bad shots but bowhunting isn't flinging arrows at 50 plus yards. Then they automatically start bragging about how great their mechanical heads are.


Yup I couldn't believe how excited he was with both of those shots. If it was me I would have been sick thinking about a recovery. Not bragging how good of a shot it was. Just cements my thoughts of 80% of the TV hunters.


----------



## friedm1 (Jan 31, 2007)

irishhacker said:


> Shot was middle of the body...next to the spine and angling in towards the vitals..
> 
> And brackett is one of the best..


1. dont agree with you at all about the shot placement and i wouldnt for a second put it past them to stage an outcome.

2. What is bracket the best at? his personality is faked, hes an actor and comes across as disingenous at best. He may be good at shooting a bow but his show blows. The music is awful, its like watching a sitcom about deer hunting with canned guitar riffs. Dudes a nerd with a rebel attitude and nothing to rebel against. "oh man, im so amped up on jesus right now and this huge buck. I only had to take 3 shots at this deer at 70 yards, but the good lord made it all work out."

Bracket is basically a really proficient shooter who some how appeals to a part of the population that thinks hes bad @ss.


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

Anything with Chris Brackett or Spook Nation.


----------



## AnAverageJack (Jul 16, 2015)

The only one I can stand anymore is Heartland Bowhunter. 

I've nearly gone to the ER with brain bleeds over how ******ed Roger Raglin sounds. And any show that uses any form of attractant.


----------



## mplane72 (Apr 18, 2010)

Most. Can only think of 2 I like.


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

Arrow Affliction.

I watched most of one episode once, just out of morbid curiosity. It started off terrible and just kept getting worse and worse.


----------



## chubbs007 (Feb 25, 2014)

I cant stand to watch Buck Commander. For all the money those guys have, I would think the quality could be better. Favorite show by far is Heartland Bowhunter


----------



## Logang15 (Jan 1, 2013)

fmb said:


> Another vote for Steve Rinellas Meat eater, I listen to his podcasts too, I could hunt with this guy, dont watch any other hunting shows but I DVR Meateater


His show and podcasts are literally the best.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heath F (Jan 18, 2016)

Wildgame nation is absolutely the worst hunting show of all time


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

What was the deal with Zac Brown and Chris Brackett doing a show together for a while, then suddenly stopping?


----------



## honker22 (Jul 24, 2012)

pinski79 said:


> What was the deal with Zac Brown and Chris Brackett doing a show together for a while, then suddenly stopping?


I remember that. My guess is either they were buddies and thought it may help with exposure and views OR Zac Brown didn't know he was going to be so popular and doesn't have the time to do it any more.
I didn't think it was with Chris Brackett, but I could be wrong.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

honker22 said:


> I remember that. My guess is either they were buddies and thought it may help with exposure and views OR Zac Brown didn't know he was going to be so popular and doesn't have the time to do it any more.
> I didn't think it was with Chris Brackett, but I could be wrong.


It was Kip Campbell,i hope i added some valuable info for a change and hope you approve honker


----------



## honker22 (Jul 24, 2012)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> It was Kip Campbell,i hope i added some valuable info for a change and hope you approve honker


Very useful and I appreciate it. My outlook has completely changed. We can be friends now.


----------



## palmatedbuck04 (Nov 26, 2006)

honker22 said:


> Very useful and I appreciate it. My outlook has completely changed. We can be friends now.


I dont know about all that


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

Early Ice said:


> All of them for the most part. I don't watch the crap...as neither should anyone else. you are putting money in their pockets for doing something no one should get paid for. Hunting is a privilege and right, not a FREAKING competition. The drury's are the worst, teams that compete. Unreal, hunting is NOT a team sport. Has anyone sat back and wondered why everything is archery has gone to darn high in price??? well all the crap they give out to the so called "PRO's" they got to get back some way. I just want to smash the truck window when I see a "Bone Collector" sticker. that has to be the most ridiculous phrase of all times.


Spot on! Talked to the drurys at a show once and felt like I needed a shower after.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

I hardly watch any of this so called hunting shows anymore , there are about 4 or 5 that I will watch . The ones that act like they have a brain after killing something, not like some school kid that just got laid . Can someone please explain this hole fascination with this HUNTING SHOWS , cause honestly I don't get it .


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

palmatedbuck04 said:


> I dont know about all that



Sounds like a bromance


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

I like most bowhunting shows because it's relaxing to watch late at night, but I can't stand wildgame Nation and that crew 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

honker22 said:


> I remember that. My guess is either they were buddies and thought it may help with exposure and views OR Zac Brown didn't know he was going to be so popular and doesn't have the time to do it any more.
> I didn't think it was with Chris Brackett, but I could be wrong.


http://outdoorchannel.com/article.aspx?id=3728&articletype=article

Zac Brown and Chris Brackett Fear No Evil





Starting in April 2011, only on Outdoor Channel, Zac Brown and Chris Brackett forge a new alliance. FEAR NO EVIL, executive produced by Zac Brown (The Zac Brown Band) brings outdoor superstar Chris Brackett to Outdoor Channel. "Chris is the man,” raves Brown. “His passion for hunting and die-hard commitment is what drew me to the show."

For his part, Brackett shares the same enthusiasm and passion about his new partnership and involvement in FEAR NO EVIL. He had this to say about his chance to work with Zac Brown’s Georgia-based production company Southern Reel. "Zac has sold millions of records; plays to sold out arenas; has his own food products, leather and knife line; and record label. He does it all, including hunting – from rifles to bows and everything in-between. He loves to hunt."

Acclaimed filmmaker Darren Doane (A CMT 2010 Director of the Year Nominee) – whose roster includes music heavyweights Zac Brown Band, Jason Mraz, Van Morrision and corporate clients such as PBR, RAM and Hurley – will be handling the directing duties. Doane stated, "I've never seen anything like this show. Chris and Zac are two sides of the same crazy coin. They have pushed me not to make a hunting show but a mini feature film every episode. And, that’s what we have done."

FEAR NO EVIL airs exclusively on Outdoor Channel on Mondays at 9:30PM ET, Wednesdays at 6:30PM 
- See more at: http://outdoorchannel.com/article.aspx?id=3728&articletype=article#sthash.psUjXnhE.dpuf


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Kiss kiss kiss kisss kiss!


pope125 said:


> sounds like a bromance


----------



## scottiwad4 (Nov 14, 2008)

The Crush. When you pass up 160"-170" deer as much as they do , it's more like deer farming than deer hunting. And does she ever shut up?!? It's pathetic how needy she is for attention.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

Any show that promotes mechanicals and light arrows


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

I can't stand those Arrow Affliction guys - sticking their tongues out(would like to cut them off)and acting like morons, speaking of Jack Azzes - the Buck Commanders are basically the Red Neck/Southern Jack Azz show, just brutal.


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

Heath F said:


> Wildgame nation is absolutely the worst hunting show of all time


And now they teamed up with Buckmasters so it's a nausea fest with double vomit.


----------



## MOtrapshooter (Aug 18, 2014)

Hallowed ground and maybe 1-2 others, use to watch the Drury's. Lot but anymore they only show the brothers, cousins, camera men, and the reason I quit watching was because all the freaking missing. I understand it happens but it drove me insane to watch a whole episode of all misses! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cornfuzed (Aug 7, 2009)

buckmasters tops my list but do like jim shockey / tred barta / Uncle Ted! and Bowhunt or Die..


----------



## 22donk (Feb 20, 2014)

Really like Nock On. I find it very educational. Yeah it has dumb guitar riffs and all that but Duds the real deal. I like his podcasts as well, even though he can sound boring occasionally. I can tolerate some hype and cheering here and there. After all they are trying to be entertaining. I take it with a grain of salt. But there are shows that are just terrible that follow the same regimen.


----------



## Kickin_Killa (Aug 31, 2005)

1eyeRed said:


> I looked up the Razor Dobbs intro and the Spook Nation intro to see what all the hate is about. Now my day is ruined.


I just had to look after reading this......my day is also shot lol!


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

scottiwad4 said:


> The Crush. When you pass up 160"-170" deer as much as they do , it's more like deer farming than deer hunting. And does she ever shut up?!? It's pathetic how needy she is for attention.


The fake blonde hair.... all for more attention.....don't match the eyebrows... Lol
I never really watch their show...but so many comments about her extensive talking..lol

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

MI1 said:


> The fake blonde hair.... all for more attention.....don't match the eyebrows... Lol
> I never really watch their show...but so many comments about her extensive talking..lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


The show ranks right up there with Waddell's ,IMO Waddell's is THE WORST .


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

I can't stand any of the women hunters who have their own show with the exception of Melissa and Junie - if I see a broad or kid hunting the channel gets changed. Can't stand any of the guys who act like they killed their first deer - act like you have done this before, they are as bad as those big mouth bass shows from down south who hoot and holler after catching a half pound fish.


----------



## utprizewire (Dec 23, 2012)

Not a big fan of 99% of the shows out right now.

Steven Rinella's MeatEater and Donnie Vincent's DVD's is tops.

With that being said... Keith Warren really doesn't do much for me at all..

UT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CorbLand (Sep 4, 2014)

Carbontv.com has a lot of free ones you can watch anytime you want. 

Fresh Tracks and On Your Own Adventures with Randy Newberg are good ones. 

Sportdog adventures is a good upland game show.


----------



## air leak (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't watch any hunting shows. Every different host and show is a carbon copy of all the other hosts and shows…

Passing on large bucks, and only killing large bucks. Same thing over and over.

I prefer to go on You Tube and watch self filmed hunts, of regular guys killing regular deer..does, small bucks, big bucks, and getting excited about it. That, to me, is real. Not the fake crap on these hunting shows.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I could watch Steven Rinella turkey hunt.... that is how good his show is.


----------



## Tim Boone (Aug 22, 2010)

I get sucked in out of boredom. Had to laugh at a comment wadell made at the end of a show during the credits. Nick shot a mule deer in the ass and said smoked him, wadell'd comment was did anyone else think that shot was a little back.:wink:


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

rodney482 said:


> I could watch Steven Rinella turkey hunt.... that is how good his show is.


you know it's good when he can have an episode about an animal and never even see one and you don't seem to care


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

U guys listen to his podcast about making a grouse decoy and call? Interesting idea, would've been pretty cool if it had worked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

iceman14 said:


> U guys listen to his podcast about making a grouse decoy and call? Interesting idea, would've been pretty cool if it had worked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


was that the last one that came out ?


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

pinski79 said:


> was that the last one that came out ?


Episode 18 in Juneau 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

iceman14 said:


> Episode 18 in Juneau
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks like I missed that one. I'll be listening to that later riding bike


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

Anything with Chris Brackett on it. Seems like a wanna-be rocker who thinks too highly of himself and doesn't have respect for game.


----------



## finelyshedded (May 14, 2010)

Raised Hunting is the only show I record and watch now. Quite the breath of fresh air! Exemplifies what hunting ethics and family values should be. Little to no pimping like you see on ALL the other shows. Just my opinion.


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

I like Red Arrow with Kip, hate Limitless and cant stand Tiffany's annoying voice, that LL Bean show is up their on ones I dont like, Buck commander is dumb just like duck dynasty.


----------



## WisconsinTed (Nov 17, 2009)

Tiffany Lakosky's smile doesn't seem genuine. it seems forced and her forcing it through her extensive dialogues every show is just annoying. 
I don't like any of the shows that promote the leasing of thousands of acres for a few. Drurys, Lakosky's, Kisky's, etc. some of them are likable people but it isn't good for the sport. the numbers don't add up for that many hunters to be able to hunt like them. not enough land, too many hunters. it is dangerous to promote.
Wildgame Nation and people like them that are loud and stupid in front of the camera drive me insane.


----------



## MathewsJMW (Mar 12, 2008)

I can't stand any of them........ I don't mind watching the deer footage but even thats getting shorter and shorter with all the advertisements and the stupid interviews they do.......... they aren't even educational, just more advertisement about the equipment they get to have which the got for free.


----------



## madman350 (Dec 12, 2011)

jmclfrsh said:


> Anything with Chris Brackett on it. Seems like a wanna-be rocker who thinks too highly of himself and doesn't have respect for game.


lol, says a guy whose avatar is a crotch rocket poppin a little wheelie.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Her smile is like that because she had a stroke. 





WisconsinTed said:


> Tiffany Lakosky's smile doesn't seem genuine. it seems forced and her forcing it through her extensive dialogues every show is just annoying.
> I don't like any of the shows that promote the leasing of thousands of acres for a few. Drurys, Lakosky's, Kisky's, etc. some of them are likable people but it isn't good for the sport. the numbers don't add up for that many hunters to be able to hunt like them. not enough land, too many hunters. it is dangerous to promote.
> Wildgame Nation and people like them that are loud and stupid in front of the camera drive me insane.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

pinski79 said:


> you know it's good when he can have an episode about an animal and never even see one and you don't seem to care



Great podcast right here



https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/meateater-podcast-steven-rinella/id960902903?mt=2&i=361115116


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Only going off of one episode I caught I enjoyed the Prime Pro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

The only ones I turn off right away are Buckmasters and arrow affliction, all the rest I will watch.


----------



## PAdude (Aug 28, 2006)

dhom said:


> Only going off of one episode I caught I enjoyed the Prime Pro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I enjoyed Prime Pro also. nice to see something different.


----------



## AustinZippe1 (Feb 6, 2016)

The only show I won't watch is fear no evil.


----------



## DirtNapNate (Dec 27, 2015)

Meat Eater & Remi Warren are the only ones worth watching. Most of the shows on TV really put a different perspective on hunting for me. It's kind of weird really... I feel like it's trickling into how i view hunting and how i feel about it. I don't want others people style of hunting to reflect on mine. Does this make sense??


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

I can't watch them. Not a fan of the genre.


----------



## RedpatchUSMC (Dec 29, 2014)

Just went back to work after have an emergency surgery - had 10 days of Outdoor Channel TV!

Buck Commander is funny for the grab azz - less for the hunting!
Jim Shockey is somewhat interesting to watch, but his voice is like nail on the chalk board! 
Few are "entertaining" but I do find some interesting tid bits as a newbie


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Any show that features the busbices is a bad show in my book.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

arrow affliction is horrible....don't like Chris Brackett one bit....so freaking full of himself.


----------



## ccdskater (Jan 31, 2015)

Arrow affliction and this hogman show


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Anything with Stan Potts or what's his name, the rock star.


----------



## flathead (Feb 21, 2008)

Steve Gruber, Kieth Warren, and Nick Mundt are the worst in my book. The only one that I really like is that goofy looking dude on Western Extreame. That dude can flat out shoot.


----------



## Sonloch (Jan 25, 2014)

Meat eater is the only hunting show that I record on the DVR. While not archery, I do find Stevens commentary interesting. Also, I like how he always cooks up something with his harvest at the end.


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

Limitless is stupid!!!


----------



## outback32 (Jul 29, 2010)

Meat eater is the only one il watch


----------



## BuckTeeth (Apr 12, 2012)

Cant stand The High Road With Keith Warren or Wildgame Nation, bunch of loud mouths that don't put in much effort. I don't mind watching The Crush or Bone Collector, I realize its made for TV and the opportunites on the caliber of animals they get weekly,I wont rarely get in my lifetime. My favorite by far is Heartland Bowhunter, love the way the show is filmed, and they seem like down to earth, regular guys.


----------



## bhunter23 (Jun 8, 2012)

^^^^I also like the Crush, western extreme, meat eater and I'm starting to watch the new Just Junie show. I forgot to add I dislike very much anything to do with Buckmasters.


----------



## cab207 (Oct 29, 2013)

DirtNapNate said:


> Meat Eater & Remi Warren are the only ones worth watching. Most of the shows on TV really put a different perspective on hunting for me. It's kind of weird really... I feel like it's trickling into how i view hunting and how i feel about it. I don't want others people style of hunting to reflect on mine. Does this make sense??


 100% i'm in the same boat. I watch anything their on and listen to podcast their on. I feel like more then anyhting it changes the way I think about hunting sometimes and shows me things in a different light.


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

BuckTeeth said:


> My favorite by far is Heartland Bowhunter, love the way the show is filmed, and they seem like down to earth, regular guys.


I like the older intro to HB its like a movie is about to start....I also like Red Arrow..


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

U want to watch a 30 minute commercial then savage outdoors is it ! That show is a joke !


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

I couldn't remember the infomercial hosts name mike stroff is the dude , savage outdoors 26 minutes of selling the junk , 4 minutes of hunting , just terrible !


----------



## Clocked92 (Apr 30, 2014)

Right now, Live2Hunt with Cody Robbins and Nock On are the only shows I really watch. 

I only watch Nock On for the shooting and tuning tips from Dud though.

Live2Hunt is probably one of the best filmed shows out there right now. I know those guys put in tons of work hunting and scouting themselves. And they only live and hunt 2 hours away from me so all the tips and tactics are completely relevant to my own hunting which is nice. He has started to get more sponsors lately that kind of take away from the whole show but it is still pretty good.


----------



## Bowtech>mathews (May 4, 2013)

They all suck... I won't even watch them , everyone's full of *****


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rak762005 (Aug 22, 2005)

I'll watch about any of them if I'm bored and they are bowhunting. The only exceptions are Arrow Affliction, Buckmasters, and anything where the hosts try to act gansta. I do enjoy Mellissa Bachman's show and saw one with that Junie lady since they seem a little more "real". I only watch the Crush because Tiffany is easy on the eyes, but her voice makes my ears bleed.


----------



## reddeerhunter (Feb 3, 2015)

Kip Campbell is cool, very humble, funny. That Winchester chick one I cannot tolerate, Melissa Bachman? Not bad to look at, maybe sometimes, but her voice, "theres one time, at band camp......". Not Good!


----------



## reddeerhunter (Feb 3, 2015)

rak762005 said:


> I'll watch about any of them if I'm bored and they are bowhunting. The only exceptions are Arrow Affliction, Buckmasters, and anything where the hosts try to act gansta. I do enjoy Mellissa Bachman's show and saw one with that Junie lady since they seem a little more "real". I only watch the Crush because Tiffany is easy on the eyes, but her voice makes my ears bleed.


Tiffany is hot.


----------



## pseshooter84 (Jun 9, 2012)

Stan Potts is a google eyed douche bag, I wanna slap his eye straight. Annoying. The pig man is also horrible because of how dumb that guy acts. 
I like Michael Waddel and Western Extreme is allright. Used to really like drury outdoors because of how informative it was, but that has gotten less and less these past 3 years. 
All in all, the meat eater is probably the realest of them all. That dude is legit


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Clocked92 said:


> Right now, Live2Hunt with Cody Robbins and Nock On are the only shows I really watch.
> 
> I only watch Nock On for the shooting and tuning tips from Dud though.
> 
> Live2Hunt is probably one of the best filmed shows out there right now. I know those guys put in tons of work hunting and scouting themselves. And they only live and hunt 2 hours away from me so all the tips and tactics are completely relevant to my own hunting which is nice. He has started to get more sponsors lately that kind of take away from the whole show but it is still pretty good.



I don't care for many shows but Cody does a great job, and think he is the most down to earth guy out there and also one hell of a hunter .


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

PAdude said:


> I enjoyed Prime Pro also. nice to see something different.


I just caught another episode of Prime Pro and I have to say it is well done. It is something different and worth checking out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dduff1 (Jul 27, 2014)

Deer and Deer Hunting. I watched bits and pieces of an episode the other night. Toward the end one of the hosts was explaining how u can become quit accurate at quick shooting a compound. It showed him shoot a few arrows that way. when they showed him pulling his arrows from a 3D target not more than 25 yards away his group was prob 6-8". If I can't group better than that I sure as hell won't be showing the nation how accurate u can be shooting that way.


----------



## redmag (Dec 31, 2011)

I will not watch anything Nugent just because I can't stand draft dodgers that are now self-proclaimed heroes. I also don't really care for Keith Warren.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

The one that starts out with them rapping........I can't get to the remote fast enough!


----------



## ego260 (Dec 26, 2011)

It's easier to only say the ones I like. Meat eater, heartland bowhunter, and MW Whitetail.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

redmag said:


> I will not watch anything Nugent just because I can't stand draft dodgers that are now self-proclaimed heroes. I also don't really care for Keith Warren.


So I've read several times on this forum about Ted nugent being a draft dodger. Here is what I found http://blogs.rgj.com/factchecker/2013/08/31/ted-nugent-draft-dodging-claim-revisited/

Not real sure if the draft dodger claim is real or not.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/military/nugent.asp


----------



## satchamo (May 6, 2006)

Any show where guys wear face paint like a fashion statement.

The only ones I like are HB, meateater and anything with Randy newberg. I have a man crush on rinella and newberg.


----------



## Bww83 (Jul 19, 2015)

I watch Dr Grant Woods online show called growing deer tv, i like that a lot of his show is about land improvement, deer processing ect, and not just hunting. I met him at the total archery challenge shoot in somerset pa two years ago and he was just in the crowd talking to whoever. I also like Northern PA guys online show called leatherwood outdoors. When i see a bone collector sticker on a truck i think bone smoker!!


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

ccdskater said:


> Arrow affliction and this hogman show


God bless Texas... and Hogman.


----------



## SKYNET KC (Jul 14, 2015)

I just got cable about a month ago. I instantly went on Sportsman and Outdoor channel to start recording shows.

Arrow Affliction makes me want to shoot myself.
Gridiron Outdoors is stupid.
Heartland Bowhunter is great. I actually met Michael a looooong time ago. I dated his cousin for a short minute. Kinda cool that they're "local" to me.
Nock On is alright.
Meateater rocks.
I've always liked the Bone Collector crew. And my wife has a huge crush on Nick, so we watch that when she's in the mood.
I also like Elite Archery's Respect the game.

Currently watching Predator Pursuit where he quides Kendall Jones and the other hot cheerleader....so there's that. lol


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

just stumbled upon another candidate: fear no evil. may be tolerable with the mute feature enabled.


----------



## parker18 (Nov 27, 2012)

I watched arrow affliction yesterday.... horrible. Pigman looks like a hog himself wish someone would stick a rage in that ugly snarled face sucker.


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

Again, wild game nation continues to exceed ALL expectations of douchbaggery and spoiled, rich brat, whinny-ass greedy twits taking girlymen "country" singer imbeciles "hunting", which means they sit in heated $3000 box blinds and pick out a deer to shoot at. But can't hit.


----------



## Flatwoodshunter (Feb 3, 2013)

Limitless with Theresa Vail...It's just dumb how the show flips back and forth.


----------



## nomansland (Sep 12, 2008)

rodney482 said:


> I could watch Steven Rinella turkey hunt.... that is how good his show is.


I agree. Usually I can't change the channel fast enough when I see a rifle in the hunters hand but him I'll watch no matter the weapon. He always makes it interesting.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

Most of them are only worth viewing with a DVR (Tivo) where you can ff to just before the kill, then ff again to the hunter locating the carcass. Most shows also rarely show more than two kills, either. Thus viewing this way takes maybe 8-10 minutes. Otherwise, I can hardly stand to watch one all the way through.


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

I like
Canadian Whitetail with Dean Partridge is my Favorite.
Live2Hunt with the Robbins, also make me wish my grandparents had homesteaded further north!
Midwest whitetail is hard to beat
Nock on with the Dud, first class guy right there. 
Fresh Tracks and On Your Own Adventures with Randy Newberg are good 
And Meat Eater.
I like most of the Eastmans stuff as well.
The bone collector crew are still good and fairly humble after all these years as are the Primos gang.

Cant stand Brackett, or Keith Warren stuff.
And like others have said it its starts out rappin I turn the channel.


----------



## flathead (Feb 21, 2008)

Flatwoodshunter said:


> Limitless with Theresa Vail...It's just dumb how the show flips back and forth.


It's better if you watch it on mute.


----------



## jakep567 (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm surprised no one likes ridge reapers that guy shoots the biggest stuff. I also like nock on name the game. I also don't mind that guy on summit it of the pants show. Reason why is because he tries to make things happen I wish there was more shows like that. Like lee and tiffany on a nasty windy day sneek up on them, i,dont care if they shot a doe on hill side it would still be cooler than them in the ground blinds 100% of the time


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

Flatwoodshunter said:


> Limitless with Theresa Vail...It's just dumb how the show flips back and forth.


One of the dumbest hunters ever, if her show wasn't taken off the air I really believe she would have shot either herself, another hunter or a camera man.


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

Raised hunting I don't like the drill Sargent father.


----------



## AAKEITH (Feb 12, 2016)

Anything with Razor Dobbs, Spook Span, and or Chris Brackett


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

Razor Dobbs still my vote. Can't stand anything he says.


----------



## willphish4food (Nov 3, 2007)

Any show where they scream like a girl when an animal goes down. Grow some testosterone, boys.


----------



## reddeerhunter (Feb 3, 2015)

spedelbrock said:


> Raised hunting I don't like the drill Sargent father.


Yup, he tries way too hard with those dreamy scenes and his whispering voice in the background. He needs to zip it and film his wife and kids. Sir yes Sir.


----------



## sjj1856 (Sep 23, 2014)

spedelbrock said:


> Raised hunting I don't like the drill Sargent father.


I saw an episode of that show where they take the Grandpa duck hunting. The grandpa is really old and was kind of out of it. He couldn't get his gun up to shoot and was unsteady getting into the boat and didn't seem like he understood what was going on. The rest of them just poked fun at him and laughed at him all day. And Grandpa was getting pissed. It was kind of sad and it made the whole family look like *****holes. I was done after that one episode. I was shocked that it made it through editing and actually aired.


----------



## reddeerhunter (Feb 3, 2015)

sjj1856 said:


> I saw an episode of that show where they take the Grandpa duck hunting. The grandpa is really old and was kind of out of it. He couldn't get his gun up to shoot and was unsteady getting into the boat and didn't seem like he understood what was going on. The rest of them just poked fun at him and laughed at him all day. And Grandpa was getting pissed. It was kind of sad and it made the whole family look like *****holes. I was done after that one episode. I was shocked that it made it through editing and actually aired.


If you don't help out old people you have major issues. Good reason for sure to stop watching that show.


----------



## CorbLand (Sep 4, 2014)

Just got done watching a 4 seasons of one called Dream Chasers. It was ok. A couple college students that get a camera and film their hunts. Its easy to tell that they don't have a video background at all. Its kind of hard to watch and follow, they are really bad when it comes to product placement. Overall was kind of nice to find one that was a couple kids doing what they love and having fun.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

spedelbrock said:


> Raised hunting I don't like the drill Sargent father.


 I've got nothing against having gobs of money, nor spending it, but there just seems something fundamentally wrong about the kid jet-set hunting all over the world week after week. Hunts that the average gink would have to save a lifetime for.

And I wouldn't care if the dad rented Disneyland for a week for the kid's exclusive use.

Like I said I really don't know why it bugs me so much, but it does. I don't think I envy the kid either. On the contrary, I feel kinda sorry for him. 
Anybody else thinking anything similar?


----------



## browtine64 (Feb 16, 2016)

I dislike most of them except Nugent, Primos, Raised Hunting, and the Crush. Nugent just for pure craziness, Primos for land management and multiple types of hunting, Raised Hunting for the photography and getting kids into hunting, and The Crush for, well, you know, lol.


----------



## slaytanic (Mar 28, 2014)

La Wildman said:


> Drivin TV....So tired of trying to be bought and influenced by big tits.....lol


I could watch Nicole Reeve all day long. I would drink her bathwater.


----------



## finelyshedded (May 14, 2010)

How anyone could slam parents that get their two boys into the great outdoors together as a family while teaching them hunting ethics and respect of the game while showing them love and discipline along the way is beyond me. Yes, he uses firm discipline on the boys and yes maybe his own upbringing or past military career(if he has one) is where it came from but from what I see he and Karin have done a great job raising them thus far. Dave is kinda fanatical about getting "everything" on film but imagine the enjoyment of having so much footage of your family to watch after many years pass you by. 

I think I've seen every episode so far and haven't seen anything that could be slanted towards the negative and yes even the one titled POPS I believe, the one mentioned about Dave and the boys taking his father out duck hunting. Yes they had fun and maybe laughed at him and with him but to spin that into a negative?!?! I just didn't see how! His father was pretty entertaining and humorous and appeared to be enjoying the company of his son and and grandsons. Saves reflection of the appreciation of being able to still make a few more memories with him at the end of the show was more about the love he has for his father than anything else.

In the end, we're all not going to like the same shows and will have our own reasons why we like this show or dislike that show. Me personally, I'm tired of the pimping of products and the glamorization of what hunting has become today. RH seems to have focused more on getting family more involved and less on the advertising. Yes, it's there but not shoved down your throat and mentioned every other scene. The footage they capture is very impressive and unique, IMO.


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

Making fun of the aged is lower than whale piss in my book.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

KRONIIK said:


> I've got nothing against having gobs of money, nor spending it, but there just seems something fundamentally wrong about the kid jet-set hunting all over the world week after week. Hunts that the average gink would have to save a lifetime for.
> 
> And I wouldn't care if the dad rented Disneyland for a week for the kid's exclusive use.
> 
> ...


Think you have shows mixed up .


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

pope125 said:


> Think you have shows mixed up .


That's very possible; I've only seen parts of two episodes that may not even be the show in question.
Probably shouldn't have said anything...


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Can't stand any show that uses crossGUNS.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

KRONIIK said:


> That's very possible; I've only seen parts of two episodes that may not even be the show in question.
> Probably shouldn't have said anything...


The show you are talking about is called Young Wild . I think the kid is the youngest to kill I think its like 12 of the North American game animals at his age .


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

sjj1856 said:


> I saw an episode of that show where they take the Grandpa duck hunting. The grandpa is really old and was kind of out of it. He couldn't get his gun up to shoot and was unsteady getting into the boat and didn't seem like he understood what was going on. The rest of them just poked fun at him and laughed at him all day. And Grandpa was getting pissed. It was kind of sad and it made the whole family look like *****holes. I was done after that one episode. I was shocked that it made it through editing and actually aired.


Sounds Iike a bunch of dinks


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

jakep567 said:


> I'm surprised no one likes ridge reapers that guy shoots the biggest stuff. I also like nock on name the game. I also don't mind that guy on summit it of the pants show. Reason why is because he tries to make things happen I wish there was more shows like that. Like lee and tiffany on a nasty windy day sneek up on them, i,dont care if they shot a doe on hill side it would still be cooler than them in the ground blinds 100% of the time



Oh yes Ridge Reaper, another good western show as is Western Hunter. Don't know how they are some of the few set on my DVR.


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

slaytanic said:


> I could watch Nicole Reeve all day long. I would drink her bathwater.


Oh geez... I just about snorted my coffee....


----------



## T-Rage (Aug 24, 2009)

I like fear no evil and heartland bowhunter. Cant stand drurys because of the filmography where they looked possessed in the interview with the eyeball glare.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GIL67 (Aug 10, 2009)

The bars set pretty low now for the hunting shows . Apart from solohunter , the Randy Newburgh shows and the Midwest whitetails( if you fast forward through the adverts ) meat eater 
I was at a fundraising dinner last fall and was seated across from razor dobbs , I didn't know who he was at the time but I couldn't believe the lunatic running around with a pistol that I later googled was the quite polite guy at the function. It seems a lot of people think you need to act/be a toolbag to get a hunting show.


----------



## wrobo61 (Dec 18, 2013)

All of them except "Nock On" with John Dudley and "Name The Game" Levi Morgan.


----------



## lutzweiser (Dec 10, 2010)

Drop Zone, Moultries Hit List and Wild Game Nation, those shoes have no business being on TV. I can however watch RMEF Team Elk and The Crush. I like RMEF because of where they hunt. Being from Ohio/PA you just don't see that kind of scenery. And I kinda respect Lee and Tiffany for how they got to where they are. But they have sponsors coming out of their ears. Not to mention Tiffany is smoking hot. Am I right or am I right?


----------



## arrowflinger73 (Jan 19, 2013)

My brother in law used to work at a high fenced deer farm. One of the biggest bucks on the farm 6 yrs prior one of the TV shows paid for this buck. Then when it was a 6 1/2 yr old the show was supposed to come and shoot this buck on camera. Well the shows host couldn't make it so they sent a camera and had the owner of the farm shoot this deer while filming it. Then edited it to make it look like the host shot it everyone there had to sign legal papers so the name of the show and host would not be known. What a joke!!!

Randy


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

I have too many to list that I don't like. However, my favorites would be primos, mossy oak's shows (With Toxy and his family, friends), Lee and Tif, Heartland Bowhunter and a few others.

I miss the old hunting shows where they were there to KILL something. Not play me heavy metal, with stupid face paint designs and screaming after killing deer.

Hunting wasn't cool then it was for those who could brave the wild. Now it's dress up in designer hunting clothes and posting pictures online for everyone to see how cool and awesome you are.

(However, I do stay a lot warmer in those Designer Hunting clothes than I used to in my Army Navy store specials  )


----------



## captphil (Sep 1, 2016)

My favorite is The Deer Society shows. They are well filmed and actually try to give insight into why they called a certain deer the way they did and what worked and didn't work. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## lutzweiser (Dec 10, 2010)

McMillan, that's another one I like


----------



## full moon64 (Jul 3, 2016)

Treehugger98 said:


> All, do watch Midwest whitetails and name the game


yep


----------



## Adamsdjr (Aug 17, 2015)

Any show that the hunter asks "are you on him" while getting ready to shoot.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

I don't have any favorites and don't watch them enough to even know any names. Now and then I check out the Outdoors Channel and watch for a tad, but there's none that I have my recorder set to record so I don't miss it.

Bobby


----------



## Bobsfriend (Dec 17, 2015)

Wild Game Nation, it's like a 30 minute commercial of crap. Some of the crap they come up with to sell to deer hunters is mind boggling. But so is the fact people buy it.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

I dont support these type of hunters therefore I do not watch their shows or buy their products


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Razor Dobbs is all a bug act when the camera is on

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## DeathFromBelow (Jul 22, 2016)

It's hard to watch any of the deer shows. I do like Meat Eater, Into High Country, and Western Hunter. I did some work at a ranch in a mountainous region of TN one time. The ranch was a few thousand acre and surrounded by an amazing fence. While I was there working a cattle trailer showed up with several elk and later one showed up with a mule deer. I finally asked one of the ranch hands what was up with the animals. He said that ranch was where 90% of outdoor shows filmed their "western hunts". He went on to tell me they were filming a Colorado elk hunt there the next few days. They raised the elk on another farm and brought them over there and turned them out. I was pretty skeptical but he told me what to watch for and what show it would be on and sure enough the big 6x from the trailer got shot. I kinda lost my taste for the outdoor shows after that.


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

I'll watch Meat Eater, Lee and Tiff, And Midwest Whitetail. That's about it.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

airwolf said:


> I dont support these type of hunters therefore I do not watch their shows or buy their products


Yup.


----------



## crowbar_hoyt (May 10, 2016)

any show where its obvious the guy bought his way into it and brags about how awesome his shots are when he clearly gut shots them.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

pseshooter84 said:


> Stan Potts is a google eyed douche bag, I wanna slap his eye straight. Annoying. The pig man is also horrible because of how dumb that guy acts.
> I like Michael Waddel and Western Extreme is allright. Used to really like drury outdoors because of how informative it was, but that has gotten less and less these past 3 years.
> All in all, the meat eater is probably the realest of them all. That dude is legit


Seriously?!! Making fun of someone's physical appearance?!!! I believe the OP was asking what "SHOWS" you can't tolerate, not people or their physical attributes. I have known Stan Potts for many years. One of the nicest guys you could ever meet. And, a GREAT bow hunter.


----------



## jarhead1 (Aug 6, 2006)

One of the worst is Outback Outdoors . That fella Trev is a real dandie .


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

HNTRDAN said:


> Seriously?!! Making fun of someone's physical appearance?!!! I believe the OP was asking what "SHOWS" you can't tolerate, not people or their physical attributes. I have known Stan Potts for many years. One of the nicest guys you could ever meet. And, a GREAT bow hunter.


No one likes a fat azz....
Just joking...
I didn't see any remarks about physical appearance.

sent from Jesus to you


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

lutzweiser said:


> McMillan, that's another one I like


Cant stand that guy or his wife... I find that show almost as annoying as wildgame nation..


----------



## RossRagan (Jan 6, 2015)

Hunting and "harvesting" a wild animal is kind of a personal thing for me. I don't need to watch others do it for money.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IL John (Oct 23, 2009)

They are all terrible, the worst is Chris bracket.
Nothing worse then trying to portray hunting as macho . I only watch predator quest and the musky hunter


----------



## Fulldraw_76 (Nov 26, 2007)

Just caught the starting part of a show called Hollywood Hunter. This dude was jumping on a gator and stabbing it, shooting a bear and then to top it off he was dancing with some scantily clad chicks. 
I thought Bracket and Spook were bad but this is a new low 😨

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## chukarchump (Mar 12, 2004)

Two I can't stand are Buck McNeeley and Hunting with Hecs.


----------



## whitetailshot (Jun 29, 2016)

Only reason I watch any of them is the women....Tiffany, Eva Shockey, and a few others. But your right its all gone commercialized now.But they sure are fun to look at...LOL hee hee


----------



## Hntrss95 (Aug 17, 2016)

For me, watching Lee Lakosky say "Yes, Yes" every single time he kills something is unbearable. Having a Batman symbol painted on your face is an automatic channel changer too.


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

midwest whitetails, great show, chasing november


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

All of them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

ANY hunting show is better than the VIEW or the CHEW. When I walk into work and the city dwelling, Metro-Sexuals have that crap on, I head straight to the remote and turn it to the sportsman's or outdoors channel. 

1. Because the View and the Chew are crap. 
2. I love the look of disgust on their faces when someone kills something.


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

My answer is still razor Dobbs.


----------



## SB80 (Feb 4, 2017)

They're all dumb but I watch alot of them. Seems that alot of times most of those shows don't make any money it's people that have alot of money and want to be on tv that fund everything. Any which way for the most part I don't like any of them because I don't like the extra hunters that come to my area and drive up prices because of what they see on tv and I can't stand all BS product pushing that comes with it for somebody to make an extra buck


----------



## SB80 (Feb 4, 2017)

Did kinda like name the game with Levi Morgan tho. When I think about it.. would he be going for the super slam in real life if there wasn't a show?? Maybe. Would he be shooting schwackers if they weren't sponsoring his show?? Probly not. Would he be shooting a Mathews or an Elite if he was just a regular guy hunting? Pretty good chance. Does he give good advice and seem to actually care about what he's out there doing? Absolutely in my opinion


----------



## Momentum man (Jan 4, 2016)

JMart294 said:


> My answer is still razor Dobbs.


Guy is so annoying it's not even funny. The opening video is enough for me. Other than that every show is annoying to me.


----------



## sprmario (Dec 13, 2015)

Anthing "brand name" presents


----------



## dgballweg (Feb 7, 2017)

Mostly the wild game tools, and any other show that shoots all their animals with some celebrity with a crossbow over a pile of corn.


----------



## outback1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I would like to see some old shows rerun like Curt Goudy sports afield, the shows now are only half hour advertisements.


----------



## jandlswayze1 (Sep 16, 2015)

I think most of them are pretty bad but a couple weeks ago for the first time I saw "Spook Nation", at least for a few minutes. I can't explain how bad it was. After a few minutes of laughing I had to turn it off.


----------



## MNarrow (Nov 10, 2009)

The Journey - these guys are a bunch of goons.

Only two shows I watch:

Heartland Bowhunter - awesome show

Thirteen - the box blinds have become pretty boring but I really enjoy that this show is mainly focused on their private farms and the awesome buck potential. Also the breaking up the season to different phases and tactics is good.


----------



## 1bear (Sep 4, 2008)

La Wildman said:


> Drivin TV....So tired of trying to be bought and influenced by big tits.....lol


You think there big.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

1bear said:


> You think there big.


That chick is a piece of work , and thats first hand info .


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

Midwest Whitetail is the best !
Hardcore pursuit I like as well


----------



## Mryan2176 (Oct 3, 2009)

All crap except Midwest whitetail and Bow Hunt or Die. Chasing November by Midwest whitetail is good too.


----------



## Qtown Hunter (Sep 20, 2013)

I really enjoy GrowingDeer.tv with Grant Woods, very smart guy.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

pope125 said:


> That chick is a piece of work , and thats first hand info .


what does that say about the Dude that left his wife and kids for her .....?


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

bigbucks170 said:


> what does that say about the Dude that left his wife and kids for her .....?


Waddell?


----------



## bsmfine (Jun 11, 2014)

all the shows that put a hot chic on there just so they have a hot chic to parade in front of the camera. They normally wear make up and have their hair done up. Drives me nuts!!! Don't get me wrong i love hot chics and have zero problems with ladies out there in the woods but i don't think most of them give to *****s about hunting if it wasn't for being on TV.


----------



## sam4836 (Dec 16, 2005)

Is Jimmy Big Time still around? Now that was a funny show!!!


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

sam4836 said:


> Is Jimmy Big Time still around? Now that was a funny show!!!


Timmy and Jimmy big time are not around. One got banned and one isn't on TV.


----------



## PostalRandy23 (Sep 23, 2017)

I dislike just about all of them. I watch amateur guys on YouTube. It's not commercialised and they have genuine reactions.


----------



## bgbowhunter (Oct 30, 2012)

Tv shows, prostaffs and youtube has eroded the foundation of hunting. New hunters think a video camera is as essential their bow and arrows. I contribute occasionally to midwest whitetail and my flame is really starting to flicker for it.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

MI1 said:


> Waddell?


haha no Pat but him too...seems to be what happens when you become a TV hunter .. Waddell.. Jay Gregory


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

The one where some blonde chick talks and talks...(not Tiffany L.)


----------



## Darrens6601 (Jul 16, 2015)

None of them much better viewing content on line. lots of real down to earth hunting to be found on you tube these days . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

bsmfine said:


> all the shows that put a hot chic on there just so they have a hot chic to parade in front of the camera. They normally wear make up and have their hair done up. Drives me nuts!!! Don't get me wrong i love hot chics and have zero problems with ladies out there in the woods but i don't think most of them give to *****s about hunting if it wasn't for being on TV.


I wonder if any of them have ever hunted alone


----------



## ManODeer (Nov 8, 2016)

tackscall said:


> I wonder if any of them have ever hunted alone


I can say that I know first hand that Jana Waller and Melissa Bachman are both the real deal. They're both legit hunters who grew up with it, and they're tough as nails and do everything for themselves. I can also tell you that they're both outstanding people that do a lot for hunting and conservation. I see a lot of people talking about Heartland Bowhunter too, which is great because Mike and Shawn are really good dudes who have worked extremely hard to get where they are today.


----------



## NYyotekiller (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't stand any of the shows that have the poser women hunters that never hunted before they met their significant other. And unfortunately, there's a bunch of them.

My three favorites are; Midwest Whitetail, Nock-on, and Bowlife. All three you can actually gain some knowledge which is a must for me.


----------



## solocam79 (Jan 3, 2008)

I like to watch Midwest Whitetail, Red Arrow, Major League Bowhunter, and the Drurys. Thats about it. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 78Staff (Dec 31, 2002)

solohunter said:


> The one where some blonde chick talks and talks...(not Tiffany L.)


Just Junie?

As other have posted, it's easier to post about the good shows one likes... Although Brackett, Pigman, Gregory are a few that come to mind i don't care for.

Good ones are to me are Red Arrow, MLB, Heartland BH, Lee&Tiff, MW, McMillan, I tend to like personalities more than shows Blanton is good, Toxi too . NAW has good Dr. Deer segments. Used to watch Waddell and RTRT/BC, but they've gotten old /predictable lately. Same with Primos, but I still watch it sometimes. Don't watch any of the Drury stuff, although I can't really say why.

Seems like there are sooo many shows now with Outdoor TV and Sportsmans channel, so hard to keep up with some of the newer stuff. I'l check out Meat Eaters, for some reason I haven't watched it before.


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

MI1 said:


> Waddell?


I liked when Waddell got on here a couple years ago and invited anyone making fun of him to "step outside" at whatever deer show he was going to be pimping at that week.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

None of them. Don't really watch them..I did watch, for grins, last week...Hollywood Hunter, that just confirmed why i don't watch them..Daughter Shooting a bull elk
out of a blind they built on top of the lodge..


----------



## bojangles808 (Sep 5, 2013)

_this week were headed to (insert Midwest state here). Gonna check our (insert brand name) trail cameras. We got a couple of shooters coming in on daylight one is named (insert corny name) and the other is (insert corny name). (show footage of guy sitting in a tree for 5 days...)_


----------



## MI1 (Apr 10, 2013)

H20fwler said:


> I liked when Waddell got on here a couple years ago and invited anyone making fun of him to "step outside" at whatever deer show he was going to be pimping at that week.


That was so he would have a shot at hitting on your wife..lol


----------



## MtnOak (Feb 7, 2016)

cant hardly stand any of them anymore, they have caused way too many people to end up in a woods or a duckblind that never should have been there in the first place, there was a time people went hunting because they enjoyed being outdoors and payed attention to what they were doing, not because they thought it was cool like some of these yuppies are doing now.


----------



## FiremanJeff (Oct 22, 2009)

Only show I would really miss if they were all to just go away, would be Team Fitzgerald. Oh man, would I like to live the life they're living!


----------



## FiremanJeff (Oct 22, 2009)

sam4836 said:


> Is Jimmy Big Time still around? Now that was a funny show!!!


+1 Just for laughs. I miss those guys, especially the episode where Jimmy was bowfishing from a treestand!


----------



## LONG RANGE (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't know the worst, but I like Bow Hunting Addition with Don Pollauf. I've seen many shows where he don't even kill a deer. He may not kill the biggest bucks but seems to be real deal. He also shoots his share of does as well. Seems to be more of a do it myself kinda guy. Unlike others that go sit out in a box stand over a food plot with non stop talking and a 180" walks at 20 yards maybe a Hadley creek.


----------



## Stick12 (Nov 14, 2012)

Qtown Hunter said:


> I really enjoy GrowingDeer.tv with Grant Woods, very smart guy.


Watch their series every week on YouTube. Lots of great info and while they clearly have their sponsors they have to keep happy, it never seems like they are pushing the viewers to go out and buy those products, just mentioning them by name


----------



## Stick12 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have an old Tom Miranda VHS laying around somewhere from the mid '90s (I think its called Rut Fever?) that I wish I would have digitized somehow. They actually have to go out and work to find and shoot deer. Out of the like 12 hunts on the tape I think 3 of them of on public land. No product pushing, no fancy hunting tactics, just get out in the tree/blind and get after it.

They shot deer that would be scoffed at on shows nowadays but are really quality deer to your average hunter who might be watching the video.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

I love growing deer and bowhunt or die


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

nicko said:


> Just about every one of the TV based shows bugs me. Most are one big infomercial. Razor Dobbs is pretty bad and Andy Ross is just an embarrassment to the hunting industry.
> 
> I do like Heartland Bowhunter, Hallowed Ground, Midwest Whitetails.
> 
> http://youtu.be/aybioExK_tk


I can tolerate all the above and Raised Hunting.


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

I love growing deer and bowhunt or die


----------



## stevewes2004 (Jan 12, 2010)

Cant stand most of then but usually watch Midwest Whitetail online, and Wallhanger TV. Then homemade hunting vids on YouTube.
.
Also can't stand when people dub obnoxious music over their hunt. I like to hear the noise the woods makes!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

FiremanJeff said:


> Only show I would really miss if they were all to just go away, would be Team Fitzgerald. Oh man, would I like to live the life they're living!


That's so funny, because I only jumped on to say that they're the absolutely worst ever, imo! I still have old original cassettes of Dan back when he was ok and his buffoon of a kid was just an annoying little punk.I get nauseous watching those two Neanderthals slobbering food and teaching us how to make peach cobbler over a fire with "Bob's ultimate flour" and "the only brand of frozen peaches that they'll eat", etc, etc. I know we're all bad***** country tough guys, but for God's sake, wipe your mouth once in a while, slob! 

I'm sorry, what was the question again?

Oh, yeah. Small Town Hunting is pretty funny with the ex-Primos crew.


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

I was taught years ago to attack problems not people. So, I will say there are certain things I do HATE about some shows. I hate it when...

They sight their gun or bow in after travel! Yeah, we get it, it's been done a million times.
They show themselves driving in their truck or eating in the "lodge". I want to see animals die, not you driving or eating.
At the end of the show they say "what a great memory - I didn't kill anything but the memories made this week will last a lifetime". No!! - it's a HUNTING show, please show mostly HUNTING and animals getting shot.
Of course, high fence shooting should NEVER be allowed. I think there should be a universal symbol on the TV screen that represents a slaughter filmed inside a pen. No thanks! Never!


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

PutnamCountyHunter said:


> I was taught years ago to attack problems not people. So, I will say there are certain things I do HATE about some shows. I hate it when...
> 
> They sight their gun or bow in after travel! Yeah, we get it, it's been done a million times.
> They show themselves driving in their truck or eating in the "lodge". I want to see animals die, not you driving or eating.
> ...


Boy, a couple of well-placed emojis could've saved me.


----------



## nova bowhunter (Jul 17, 2003)

Just switch to Verizion and you dont have to watch crappy hunting shows because they only carry one outdoor station(persuit ch)

i thought i would miss the hunting shows more when verizon dropped Outdoor channel and sportsman channel. But i dont miss it at all


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

Juneauhunt said:


> That's so funny, because I only jumped on to say that they're the absolutely worst ever, imo! I still have old original cassettes of Dan back when he was ok and his buffoon of a kid was just an annoying little punk.I get nauseous watching those two Neanderthals slobbering food and teaching us how to make peach cobbler over a fire with "Bob's ultimate flour" and "the only brand of frozen peaches that they'll eat", etc, etc. I know we're all bad***** country tough guys, but for God's sake, wipe your mouth once in a while, slob!
> 
> I'm sorry, what was the question again?
> 
> Oh, yeah. Small Town Hunting is pretty funny with the ex-Primos crew.


LOL.I couldn't have said that any better LOL.


----------



## dougell (Aug 29, 2014)

LONG RANGE said:


> I don't know the worst, but I like Bow Hunting Addition with Don Pollauf. I've seen many shows where he don't even kill a deer. He may not kill the biggest bucks but seems to be real deal. He also shoots his share of does as well. Seems to be more of a do it myself kinda guy. Unlike others that go sit out in a box stand over a food plot with non stop talking and a 180" walks at 20 yards maybe a Hadley creek.


I watched that once or twice.I'm sure he's a nice guy but I didn't find a lot of interest in watching him get gas,unload his badboy buggy,get dressed or climb a tree.That was the highlight because it was even more boring staring at his speedometer.It was funny though because he tried to pimp some sort of outdoor film school.


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

sprmario said:


> Anthing "brand name" presents


I am so glad you dug up this thread lol


----------



## nova bowhunter (Jul 17, 2003)

i remember ole dan fitsgerald cooking venison pot roast on his manifold in his truck. tater, carrots and all. he cooked in all on a 90 mile trip. oh boy


----------



## SKYNET KC (Jul 14, 2015)

I've been watching Young Wild. This kid can't hit the broad side of a barn. Literally bad shots on animals like the last 4 episodes. He sucks. He's lucky his dad has all of this money and sponsorship silver tongue to get him places.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

SKYNET KC said:


> I've been watching Young Wild. This kid can't hit the broad side of a barn. Literally bad shots on animals like the last 4 episodes. He sucks. He's lucky his dad has all of this money and sponsorship silver tongue to get him places.


Not going to go down the road of the money , have no clue where the dad gets the money or do I care . Good for them , but will say I pretty much watched every episode from when the show started , and I have not seen the kid make not one good shot . I guess you can say its only a bad shot when you don't find the animal . I guess the hole idea behind the show , he wants his kid to be the youngest person to kill all 29 North American game animals .


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Most of them. 

SCFox


----------



## mrbirdog (Oct 17, 2009)

bojangles808 said:


> _this week were headed to (insert Midwest state here). Gonna check our (insert brand name) trail cameras. We got a couple of shooters coming in on daylight one is named (insert corny name) and the other is (insert corny name). (show footage of guy sitting in a tree for 5 days...)_


Holy crapola you got me hooked with the teaser....what channel ????????????

Mrbirdog


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Hec's


----------



## BowHood (Nov 23, 2016)

Even though I haven't watched them in a long time, my favorite two and only two was Major League Bow Hunter (baseball fan) and Heartland Bowhunter. Now it's mostly Netflix and YouTube for any of my hunting adventures and shows. On YouTube I like Midwest Whitetail cause of all info Bill Winke gives to his audience. My favorite two shows on YouTube is Behind The Bow and White Knuckles Productions! Check those out. All the other shows pssshhh don't care about.


----------



## BowHood (Nov 23, 2016)

I also enjoyed Raised Hunting.


----------



## 25ft-up (Mar 14, 2010)

I enjoy watching 'Getting out in the woods'. Best show there is on the big screen.


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

ALL of them!


----------



## Mohican (Feb 7, 2003)

Way back in the day Dan F. use to hunt with Noel Feather and I also remember a video with Bob Foulkrod. Dan one time had a camera setup on the opposite side from him and showed a passthrough, which I believe was in the late 80's. Bowhunting October Whitetails will always be my all time favorite. I am old school. Barry and Gene Wensel have forgot more about bowhunting than any modern bowhunter can ever understand!


----------



## ManODeer (Nov 8, 2016)

nova bowhunter said:


> i remember ole dan fitsgerald cooking venison pot roast on his manifold in his truck. tater, carrots and all. he cooked in all on a 90 mile trip. oh boy


Ha! I remember that one. I thought that was genius.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

There was another one where Dan used a treestand platform as a grill


----------



## arrowflinger73 (Jan 19, 2013)

The high fence with Keith Warren I mean high road

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## arrowflinger73 (Jan 19, 2013)

tpetrain said:


> Ted Nugent is a draft dodger. He is also a sell out. He was all about american made this and that and look who one of his biggest sponsers is now, TOYOTA. I'm sorry but being a veteran myself and sacrificing for my country I can't stand it when anybody that does anything they can to get out of doing what is asked of them like millions of other americans have for there country is wrong. Then once you make it big you try to redeem yourself with all your BS and high fence hunting on your ranch. Equals HYPOCRITE!!!! Oh and his queen of the forest, Shermane. When your sitting in a blind reading a book not paying attention and the camera man has to tell you there is a deer in front of you. So you put your book down and put your finger on the trigger of a crossbow on a tripod all set up and aimed 15 yards in front of you over a bait pile and proceed after the shot to say how much you have prepared and practiced to make the best shot possible to kill the deer quickly and lecture how everyone should do this. I'm all set with that BS. Rant over, felt good though.


Your exactly right I served my country also and he is a disgrace acting all patriotic and didn't even have the balls to answer his countries call same thing with your President heel spurs what a ***** 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

Any of them that push useless products down your throat or up your you know what! Oh wait... That's all of them :darkbeer:


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

I don’t waste my time anymore. Maybe Pigman a little, or Meateater, but that’s all.

Most of it seems like wrestling. Looks real, but...kinda not.


----------



## The Dude68 (Jan 13, 2017)

my favorite hunters - cam hanes, adam greentree and john dudley

the rest on the hunters on those tv channels annoy me... sorry to say but the lady yesterday said she was late to her stand and the shoot bc of her hair appointment, as she stated all dolled up... totally made me change the channel i was so mad. not i love women and not sexist but that just blew my mind


----------

